# Dish Channel Line-up Updates



## BobCulp

This thread would be great to keep going as a reference, to monitor channel changes.

1.>115 Esquire Network moved to 191
2.>191 G4 no longer on Dish.


----------



## KyL416

Check the uplink activity thread, it lists every move, addition and removal:
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/209258-uplink-activity-for-december-2013/


----------



## BobCulp

Thanks for the tip. I saw November edition & link you posted for December.It's a Shame that our dish receivers don't provide this info for us to see now.It took me 3 years to find this forum.


----------



## James Long

Years ago I kept track of such changes (offline) in a spreadsheet but there are so many little adjustments each year. This year had the renames that created FS1, FS2, FXX plus Al Jazeera America. Channel shifting moving channels 396-399 from their old locations. Various renames and channel number adjustments.

As noted, everything that is changed on the satellite feeds (names, channel location and other technical information) is automatically reported in the monthly Uplink Activity threads. If the change is big enough that someone cares they will start an individual thread about the channel(s) in question.


----------



## BobCulp

Thanks James, I now see your thread way on top with 3 others , above these general discussion threads. Now it is easier. to find uplink activity.
Now that Esquire Network has left 115 , I hope that the channel that used to be there will come back? Right now I can't remember if it was Fit TV or another one.

Take care.


----------



## James Long

BobCulp said:


> Thanks James, I now see your thread way on top with 3 others , above these general discussion threads. Now it is easier. to find uplink activity.
> Now that Esquire Network has left 115 , I hope that the channel that used to be there will come back? Right now I can't remember if it was Fit TV or another one.
> 
> Take care.


The channel that was there was Style and it no longer exists. The channel owner changed it into Esquire.


----------



## BobCulp

253 SOAPnet gone and 225 SALE gone. 
224 FIT replaced Music
255 Music replaced Gaither
225 Gaither replaced SALE


----------



## James Long

BobCulp said:


> 253 SOAPnet gone and 225 SALE gone.
> 224 FIT replaced Music
> 255 Music replaced Gaither
> 225 Gaither replaced SALE


225 is just a normal infomercial channel (SALE in the guide). Some of the Gaither infomercials are airing on 225, but there is more other content than Gaithers on that channel.


----------



## BobCulp

Here is a limited schedule for Gaither.. http://gaither.com/media/gaither-tv-schedule


----------



## BobCulp

The American Heroes Channel, formerly known as the Military Channel, or Discovery Wings Channel, is an American cable and satellite television network which broadcasts television programming related to the military, warfare and military history.

I am going to miss the military channel (195) very much.


----------



## Michael P

BobCulp said:


> The American Heroes Channel, formerly known as the Military Channel, or Discovery Wings Channel, is an American cable and satellite television network which broadcasts television programming related to the military, warfare and military history.
> 
> I am going to miss the military channel (195) very much.


It's just renaming, or "rebranding", I bet the content will not change much.


----------



## BobCulp

Why are seeing (Inspiration 259) is also on channel 85 ? The 70's-90's are usually reserved for info-mercials and Christmas or holiday music. I felt that FETV was at wrong place at 82 ,when it was launched. Something weird is going on.


----------



## KyL416

It's likely a pay to play deal where the station pays Dish to be carried, instead of the usual Dish paying the station, so they get placement at the bottom of the lineup.


----------



## BobCulp

TRU (242) also at 149


----------



## James Long

BobCulp said:


> TRU (242) also at 149


Not for long ... Congrats UConn.


----------



## James Long

Dupe TRU is gone from 149 ... and Disney JR is available to subscribers on 168.


----------



## BobCulp

DISH is pleased to announce that Disney Junior is now available in your programming package! You can enjoy programs entirely dedicated to preschoolers on Channel 168. Disney Junior includes fun content like _Doc McStuffins, Jake and the Never Land Pirates, Sofia the First_ and many more.


----------



## BobCulp

This may have been on for awhile, but the CSN Fox Root other sports channels at the 400's can also be seen at the 5400's.

Guide listing says Altitude is moving to 413 from 410.
CSN California now on 438.
Pac-12 Network now at 409.
Big 10 Network now at 410.

Hope there is room for the SEC Network this fall?


----------



## James Long

There is room for SEC and Longhorn ... part of the reason why there is shifting.
As for the 5400s, those are only seen on HD receivers that are not Hopper/Joeys. And the Hopper/Joeys do not see most of the 400 numbered channels ... they appear as 405-xx, 406-xx and 412-xx in the guide.


----------



## James Long

FXX moved from 390 (formerly Fox Soccer Channel) to 240 between WGN and Spike TV.

Fusion has been uplinked (not available) to channel 244.

LHN Longhorn (407) and ESPN BuzzerBeater / GoalLine (403) also uplinked - NOT available (Longhorn was announced for May 28th).

(404 and 439 remain available for SEC on August 14th.)


----------



## James Long

Fusion is now available on channel 244 (SD only).
Longhorn is also available on channel 407 (SD only).

BuzzerBeater / GoalLine is available on channel 403 (SD and HD).
BBGL is currently airing college baseball "Bases Loaded" (Sports Pack subscribers).


----------



## BobCulp

Channel 151 & 269 (World) posting list of channels to view world cup soccer.


----------



## BobCulp

Fox Sports San Diego is moving from 408 to 439.


----------



## BobCulp

223 Newsmax


----------



## BobCulp

255 Music gone.
255 QVC+ 

259 Inspiration on only at 259 and dropped 085 feed.
085 & 224 is now RCTV 
224 FIT gone.


----------



## BobCulp

217 Ion west feed gone.


----------



## BobCulp

9405  On July 8, 2014, The Pentagon Channel was rebranded as the _DoD News Channel_.


----------



## BobCulp

217 NEW (infomercial)


----------



## James Long

BobCulp said:


> 217 NEW (infomercial)


FYI: That channel is Western Arc only.

Sirius Y2Kountry has moved to 99-57 (matching the SiriusXM channel) from 99-75 (former Pops channel).


----------



## BobCulp

217 western arc only, is now called Buzz.

095 Build (home Depot)


----------



## BobCulp

Comcast Sports Net New England 435 & 5435 were removed from Dish Channel Lineup.

SEC will come on 8/14/ at 6 PM eastern on 404 and 408. The 404 channel is for Hopper users.


----------



## BobCulp

149 has college football channel list .
588-597 is a new alternate channels set for as follows:
588-591 Big 10
592-595 Pac 12
596-597 SEC ESPN Network


----------



## Tiny

I see History2 and FYI where added to AT 200 pckage


----------



## BobCulp

Channel 232 Family Net


----------



## James Long

For the Hopper ... Channel 151 is the "College Sports Multi-View" showing six sports networks at a time (similar to channel 100).
The channel went active 8/27/14 at 3:21pm ET.


----------



## BobCulp

213 Weather Interactive (may have moved from 100). 213 will have weather channel on upper-right screen and your local weather data rest of screen.


----------



## James Long

BobCulp said:


> 213 Weather Interactive (may have moved from 100). 213 will have weather channel on upper-right screen and your local weather data rest of screen.


Apparently limited to select receivers ... not the Hopper. (Hopper subscribers can access the weather L through the blue button apps regardless of what channel they were watching.)


----------



## SeaBeagle

James Long said:


> There is room for SEC and Longhorn ... part of the reason why there is shifting.
> As for the 5400s, those are only seen on HD receivers that are not Hopper/Joeys. And the Hopper/Joeys do not see most of the 400 numbered channels ... they appear as 405-xx, 406-xx and 412-xx in the guide.


Not on mine.i see like 400 through 499 with the -XX extensions.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## James Long

James Long said:


> There is room for SEC and Longhorn ... part of the reason why there is shifting.
> As for the 5400s, those are only seen on HD receivers that are not Hopper/Joeys. And the Hopper/Joeys do not see most of the 400 numbered channels ... they appear as 405-xx, 406-xx and 412-xx in the guide.





SeaBeagle said:


> Not on mine.i see like 400 through 499 with the -XX extensions.


On a Hopper/Joey you should be seeing 400 through 403 without the -xx (non-RSNs); 404-xx, 405-xx and 406-xx multi-channel RSNs; 407 and 407 HD (Longhorn); and all the rest of the RSNs on 412-xx channels. On a Hopper/Joey the 5400 channels mentioned in my April post do not appear.

If one does not subscribe to all of those channels the list varies. 400-403 show as unsubscribed (when viewing "all channels" instead of "My Channels"). 404-01 and 406-1 appear as unsubscribed with the overflow channels hidden. All the 412-xx channels except one's own local RSNs are hidden unless subscribed.

On a non-Hopper/Joey the -xx channels do not appear.


----------



## SeaBeagle

Thank you much. That helps. 


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## BobCulp

9/29/2014- Channel 187 name change from Hallmark Movie Channel to Hallmark Movies & Mysteries.


----------



## BobCulp

Channel 143 ESPN Classics gone.


----------



## BobCulp

Ch 179 , 9494 The Hub is now names Discovery Family
Ch 218 , 9464 Veria changes name to Z Living
Ch 391 FSC+ Fox Soccer Channel +


----------



## James Long

BobCulp said:


> Ch 391 FSC+ Fox Soccer Channel +


An old channel, but in preview 10/16/14 to 10/28/14. (Normally a la carte.)


----------



## BobCulp

Turner dispute has ended.Channels are back.

132 Turner Classic Movies
175 Boomerang
176 Cartoon Network East
177 Cartoon Network West
200 CNN
202 CNN HN
242 Tru TV


----------



## KyL416

BobCulp said:


> 384 FXM simulcasting at 132.
> 132 Turner Classic Movies gone.


It's a lot more than just that and it's part of the Turner dispute:
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/214794-turner-channels-removed-from-dish/


----------



## BobCulp

Christmas music back on at

76 Vmari (spanish)
77 CD 26 The Light
78 Audio 16 Mo' Sol
79 CD 13 Nujazz
80 CD 21 Plaza
88 CD 2 Country Gold
89 CD 9 Strobe
90 CD 25 Swing Kings
91 XSM 17 Holly
92 MUZK 2 Holiday pop
93 Audio 20 Traditional Holidays


----------



## inkahauts

I find it funny that dish is covering up all the channels with others in an attempt to hide the channels being gone imho. Smart move.


----------



## damondlt

inkahauts said:


> I find it funny that dish is covering up all the channels with others in an attempt to hide the channels being gone imho. Smart move.


Yep , that's what they used to do when I had them too.


----------



## jamelar

inkahauts said:


> I find it funny that dish is covering up all the channels with others in an attempt to hide the channels being gone imho. Smart move.


They're not hiding anything. Just giving strong sugestions to alternatives. I agree, smart move.
I love that Aljazeera has opened up to those of us in the lower tier, although likely a temporary move.
I know AJE can be subscribed as a single channel, quite frankly, $5 for one news channel is excessive IMO.
If Dish had a news package that added AJE, BBC World, and CNN International (once current dispute resolved) for $5, I'd be in.


----------



## mwdxer

I'm the same way. Give me BBC World, CNNI, maybe France 24, etc and I am in. Right now I am able to stream those on the Roku including my new favorite Sky News from the UK.

Patrick


----------



## jsk

I have strongly considered moving to AT120 with AJA (AJE is no longer officially available in the US and contains different programming). AJ actually provides real news programs with lots of facts and less analysis. It also avoids much of the petty bickering on CNN, Fox and MSNBC. I think it is worth $5/mo.


----------



## BobCulp

117 TV Guide Channel name change to POP on Jan 15, 2015. http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-tv-guide-network-rebrand-pop-20140917-story.html


----------



## BobCulp

ESPN2 has moved to 143.


----------



## James Long

We also got El Ray on channel 253 ... AT200 or above and DISH Latino Plus or above.


----------



## BobCulp

The Dish-guide has renamed 102,349,9501,9502 from "Block" to "Stdio".


----------



## BobCulp

Channel 134 and 228 Shop HQ rebranded to Evine.


----------



## James Long

ION moves from 216 to 250
Sundance moves from 358 to 126


----------



## kucharsk

James Long said:


> Sundance moves from 358 to 126


Good; Sundance in no way deserved to be in the premium movie channel block as it often has more commercials than even AMC or IFC.


----------



## akaArturoK

I would love to see MHz channel offered. It's on Direct and I doubt it would cost Dish all that much. It has international mystery shows nightly, I think, among a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## david_jr

kucharsk said:


> Good; Sundance in no way deserved to be in the premium movie channel block as it often has more commercials than even AMC or IFC.


Perhaps on par with FX?


----------



## BobCulp

Back to the thread !!!


Ch 144 is now part of ESPN Alternate with 145-7.
Ch 358 removed from guide & lineup.


----------



## BobCulp

Ch 149 "Where to watch March Madness" INFO

Ch 148 TRU was added for march madness games ; TRU still at 242 at its' regular home.


----------



## James Long

Al Jazeera America is moving up one channel to channel 216. The guide data on 215 gives April 1st as the end of carriage on 215. This opens up 215 for the addition of Weather Nation (currently testing - not available to customers).


----------



## BobCulp

217 (western arc?) Lone Ranger currently on WHT. Think that is World Harvest TV. Not sure yet if this is a national feed. One ad break mentioned LeSea Broadcasting. Guide says WHT.

215 Al Jazeera America still on, should be on 216 only sometime today for Weather Nation on Channel 215.


----------



## James Long

Yes, WHT is World Harvest TV - produced by LeSea out of South Bend, Indiana.

Typically when a channel is moved (like ALJAM) the old channel becomes a slate for a week before the slate is taken down. The state identifies where the channel is moved. If WN moves to 215 today it would break that trend.

[Update Activity happening now ... OK. Just the end of previews.]

Watch the Uplink Activity thread for updates or "live" feed at http://uplink.jameslong.name/updates/
If you see 215 move to another transponder on both arcs it is probably a slate.
If you see 215 deleted on both arcs and 9652 renumbered 215 it is WeatherNation.
(The HD 9653 should also get a mapdown of 215 when WN goes live.)


----------



## jrh1985

James Long said:


> Yes, WHT is World Harvest TV - produced by LeSea out of South Bend, Indiana.
> 
> Typically when a channel is moved (like ALJAM) the old channel becomes a slate for a week before the slate is taken down. The state identifies where the channel is moved. If WN moves to 215 today it would break that trend.
> 
> [Update Activity happening now ... OK. Just the end of previews.]
> 
> Watch the Uplink Activity thread for updates or "live" feed at http://uplink.jameslong.name/updates/
> If you see 215 move to another transponder on both arcs it is probably a slate.
> If you see 215 deleted on both arcs and 9652 renumbered 215 it is WeatherNation.
> (The HD 9653 should also get a mapdown of 215 when WN goes live.)


I'm hoping WN goes live today! I'm also wondering what's the fate of TWC 214? will it live on or will DISH drop it again???

I think i read somwhere that WN will be SD & HD along with an App?


----------



## James Long

jrh1985 said:


> I'm hoping WN goes live today! I'm also wondering what's the fate of TWC 214? will it live on or will DISH drop it again???


No word from TWC or DISH about the contract ending ... and TWC has proven to be very noisy when it comes to losing a carrier.



jrh1985 said:


> I think i read somwhere that WN will be SD & HD along with an App?


That combination is uplinked for testing. Watch the skies (via the Uplink Reports).


----------



## jrh1985

James Long said:


> No word from TWC or DISH about the contract ending ... and TWC has proven to be very noisy when it comes to losing a carrier.
> 
> That combination is uplinked for testing. Watch the skies (via the Uplink Reports).


Believe me, I'm watching. I hope we don't have to wait too long.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

I see that dish network is now carrying world harvest television on channel 217 and the thing about it is it's a totally different world harvest television then the one that DirecTV Carries 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh

DBSSTEPHEN said:


> I see that dish network is now carrying world harvest television on channel 217 and the thing about it is it's a totally different world harvest television then the one that DirecTV Carries


Noted in post #65.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

But why is it different than the feed that DirecTV uses 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawks

DTV carries both TWC & WN, so I wouldn't worry with DISH for now


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## mwdxer

WHT has 6 different feeds on satellite. I do not know which one we are getting. Most are strictly religious and others run a few old shows at different times.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

I wish that they could carry all six channels of WHT 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nmetro

Actually, it would be better if the feed like MeTV, Antenna, et al. were carried. They channels all have national feeds, but do not qualify as "cable channels".


----------



## mwdxer

METV & Antenna do not qualify as a "cable channel", even though cable companies are carrying them more and more to keep their customers happy. Like here, if the translator carries the channel, then Charter adds it. If a Portland station has it and there is no translator here or none planed then local Charter doesn't have it. But in the case where FETV/WHT carries the service part time, like COZI TV, then we may get it.


----------



## KyL416

Yeah that's the thing some people don't realize, Dish itself isn't carrying Cozi. It's FETV that's filling a portion of their schedule with Cozi programming.


----------



## BobCulp

Channel 390 is now the home for a new channel on DISH. Outside Television is now on, guide should be updated in a day or two.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

Is Smithsonian Channel coming back to dish


----------



## camo

DBSSTEPHEN said:


> Is Smithsonian Channel coming back to dish


I miss that channel and its only been a day for me.


----------



## mwdxer

The Smithsonian Channel is free on the Roku as it streams. I never saw the channel until I got the Roku LT last year and it is really cool.


----------



## James Long

DBSSTEPHEN said:


> Is Smithsonian Channel coming back to dish


It should be. I believe the return was announced last December ... with no date attached:
"CBS Corporation and DISH Network L.L.C., a wholly owned subsidiary of DISH Network Corporation, have reached a multi-year agreement for carriage of CBS owned stations across the country, as well as CBS Sports Network, Smithsonian Channel, TVGN and Showtime Networks, which includes Showtime TV Everywhere and Video-on-Demand rights."


----------



## KyL416

mwdxer said:


> The Smithsonian Channel is free on the Roku as it streams.


It's not all free. You don't see them until you login, but a lot more content appears after you authenticate with a provider:
http://www.smithsonianchannel.com/full-episodes


----------



## Blowgun

The network icon in the EPG for channel 217 (WHT) shows that it is a "_Dish Shopping_" channel. Really, because all I see is the Lone Ranger.


----------



## harsh

nmetro said:


> Actually, it would be better if the feed like MeTV, Antenna, et al. were carried. They channels all have national feeds, but do not qualify as "cable channels".


MeTV, Antenna TV and several others are franchised "local channels". It is this franchising that prevents national status.


----------



## mwdxer

Franchised prevents a national status? How does COZI/FETV do it? Because WHT/FETV is a middle man of sorts? Dish could not such add Cozi TV without the WHT contract being part of the mix? If a cable service then stated carrying the METV programming, then Dish could add that channel. I presume.


----------



## BobCulp

Posted 03 April 2015 - 06:06 AM
The network icon in the EPG for channel 217 (WHT) shows that it is a "_Dish Shopping_" channel. Really, because all I see is the Lone Ranger.


 

*Blowgun*

*At 6 AM Eastern Monday, 217 WHT begins a normal schedule of different programming shows.*

*The date schedule could change, just an estimate. *


----------



## James Long

It can take time for the logos to update. Take another look.

10:00am on Sunday and it is the Lone Ranger Network ... with short stories until a 1958 movie at 8pm.
6:00am Monday looks more like WHT - with the Lone Ranger limited to an hour a day.


----------



## mwdxer

Yes, I saw that. I was wondering if we had a special feed from WHT to Dish, but I see the programming goes back to 22 hours a day of religion and two hours of the Long Ranger and Roy Rogers. The channel probably should be in the religion section.


----------



## BobCulp

245 Ovation was removed from Dish channel lineup. :down: 

Guide for 245 channel name = ARTS . 
9406 Classic Arts Showcase also named ARTS could move to 245. Standing by to see if this does happen.


----------



## James Long

BTW: 245 was removed.

This week - 9405 DoD News (formerly the Pentagon Channel) has moved to internet delivery and is no longer available to DISH.


----------



## BobCulp

215 and 9653 WN Weather Nation is now on.


----------



## SeaBeagle

WEATHER NATION!!!!!!!!!! YES


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Willh

MAVTV has been removed from the Dish lineup as Dish and MAVTV failed to reach a new agreement.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

To be fair... MAVTV seemed like a weird addition back when it was added, and I honestly can't say I've ever watched anything on it. Maybe this allows Dish to add a more-wanted HD feed of something else sooner than otherwise.


----------



## CountryG

The reason that DISH is less expensive is that they take a stand when a channel tries to negotiate a rate higher than they deserve (in DISH's eyes).

Thats how the real world should work. Not more laws

If DISH looses a high number of subs then their strategy didn't work.

If MAVTV can't bring DISH back to the table that they have lost significant revenue and their strategy didn't work.

I'm glad to see that DIRECTV has finally taken the gloves off. Last year they took off the weather channel for an extended amount of time. I'm sure it cost them both a ton of money.

Everyone wants more money and I want my provider looking out for me.


----------



## satcrazy

James Long said:


> It should be. I believe the return was announced last December ... with no date attached:
> "CBS Corporation and DISH Network L.L.C., a wholly owned subsidiary of DISH Network Corporation, have reached a multi-year agreement for carriage of CBS owned stations across the country, as well as CBS Sports Network, Smithsonian Channel, TVGN and Showtime Networks, which includes Showtime TV Everywhere and Video-on-Demand rights."


James,

Isn't 6 months [waiting] a long time?

I think I read a post where Dish had a dispute with Smithsonian sometime back. [ what was that over?]

If this is a grudge match, Dish needs to put their big boy pants on and defer to the subs who are looking for quality programming, Not more "paid programming".

It's getting OLD.


----------



## James Long

The announcement in December was at the end of the last negotiation "dispute".

If you want the channel ask DISH where it is. I'm certainly not keeping it from you.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

It is kind of weird that they appear to have gone out of their way to make sure it was part of that press release when the deal was signed BUT haven't said BOO about it nor have they put the channel back on the air.


----------



## James Long

At this point I do not expect it until after DISH shuffles around channels getting rid of some QPSK transponders. Not a hard prediction since May 31st is the date set for "the end" of non 8PSK equipment. (Not that QPSK will end completely June 1st.)


----------



## BobCulp

Channel 265 BVOV , Believer's voice of victory.


----------



## dennispap

Channel 73. BHTV. Bluehighwaystv.

http://www.bluehighwaystv.com/#


----------



## BobCulp

Channel 276 ACES (infomercial)

Channel 85, 224 EPIC (infomercial) RCTV used to be there.

Channel 382, 9504 EPIX 3 is now called EPIXH (Epix Hits).


----------



## James Long

Like horses? Check out new channel 248 "Ride TV".


----------



## jay22381

Is channel 149 up yet


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

Yes the college football on dish with this week's schedule is up


----------



## James Long

Channel 151 has also converted to the College Sports Multi-Channel View (Hopper).


----------



## jay22381

Wonder if there going to get the new espn college football extra


----------



## James Long

jay22381 said:


> Wonder if there going to get the new espn college football extra


DISH is not listed on the list of providers:
http://espn.go.com/espncollegeextra/providers

Checking GameFinder the games are "unavailable" on my receiver.


----------



## BobCulp

Channel 274 formerly liquidation channel is now "AMAZE" based on the dish guide. Not sure yet of full name of this infomercial tenant.


----------



## Willh

new changes to the lineup:

1. LC returns to 274 
2. Nuvo rebrands to FM on 243

and that all for now.


----------



## James Long

Gaither's channel returned to DISH, now channel 276.


----------



## James Long

The Outdoor Channel is now in HD (channel 396).

Fido TV is now on DISH (channel 245).


----------



## SeaBeagle

BobCulp said:


> Channel 274 formerly liquidation channel is now "AMAZE" based on the dish guide. Not sure yet of full name of this infomercial tenant.


To many shopping and informercial channels. Way too boring to watch for more than a few minutes.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## Michael P

akaArturoK said:


> I would love to see MHz channel offered. It's on Direct and I doubt it would cost Dish all that much. It has international mystery shows nightly, I think, among a bunch of other stuff.


MHZ is available OTA in some markets as a PBS subchannel.

In the Washington DC area I believe there are 12 different MHZ feeds split between 2 OTA channels.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MHz_Networks


----------



## mwdxer

I believe MHZ is available on Roku for free.


----------



## BobCulp

Channel 264 KTV has a new block tenant : Radio U TV is gone and has been replaced with JUCE TV during the night hours. http://jucetv.com/


----------



## pakcyclist

Any idea if anything will replace Universal Sports when it shuts down (11/16/15)?


----------



## James Long

pakcyclist said:


> Any idea if anything will replace Universal Sports when it shuts down (11/16/15)?


The channel itself is going dark - so I expect no replacement. 402 is a good channel number for something else to move to.


----------



## Willh

Al Jazeera America is now in HD on Dish.


----------



## BobCulp

Expect holiday music to be up and running this week. 3 of them are now on..

Channel 90 SXM13 Sirius XM Holly
Channel 92 & 949 MUZK 2 Holiday Pop
Channel 93 & 947 Audio 20 Traditional Holidays 

-------------------------------------------------------

87 and 9643 Rocks is gone, GEMP is now here .. Gemporia


----------



## KyL416

BobCulp said:


> 87 and 9643 Rocks is gone, GEMP is now here .. Gemporia


Rocks TV was rebranded to Gempora to match the name of its parent company


----------



## SeaBeagle

BobCulp said:


> Expect holiday music to be up and running this week. 3 of them are now on..
> 
> Channel 90 SXM13 Sirius XM Holly
> Channel 92 & 949 MUZK 2 Holiday Pop
> Channel 93 & 947 Audio 20 Traditional Holidays
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 87 and 9643 Rocks is gone, GEMP is now here .. Gemporia


Too early for Christmas music.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## Willh

Universal Sports Network officially folded today and now is no longer on Dish's lineup or anyone else's lineup, in it's place is a slate to tell viewers the channel has folded, this slate will be remove when Dish feels enough time has passed to infom everyone of the channels folding.


----------



## BobCulp

73 Blue Highways TV has a limited schedule, similar to what FETV and Cozi TV are doing on channel 82.
Channel 73 has a new network called "LAFF".

LAFF can be seen be seen from 8 AM to 3 AM eastern time Mon-FRI , 7:30 PM to 10 PM Saturdays and 7 PM to 10 PM Sundays. 

Not sure if the movies are part of Blue Highways TV Network.


----------



## James Long

BobCulp said:


> 73 Blue Highways TV has a limited schedule, similar to what FETV and Cozi TV are doing on channel 82.
> Channel 73 has a new network called "LAFF".
> 
> LAFF can be seen be seen from 8 AM to 3 AM eastern time Mon-FRI , 7:30 PM to 10 PM Saturdays and 7 PM to 10 PM Sundays.
> 
> Not sure if the movies are part of Blue Highways TV Network.


Wow ... that is a drastic change. The Blue Highways TV management is recommending that people DVR their favorite music shows.
http://www.bluehighwaystv.com/index.php/shows/newshows


----------



## mwdxer

This is interesting as temporarily our OTA Fox station (KPTV-12.1 Portland OR) has set up the Oregon Coast to receive 12.2 COZI and 12.3 Laff, but after they replace a piece of equipment they will go back to 12.2 as KPDX (MYTV), so we will lose COZI & Laff for now. I do get both FTA on my big dish, but I prefer having them on the Dish receiver as I can DVR the shows. I wonder if this is a trend as several channels are now running old shows?


----------



## Willh

World Harvest Family/World Harvest Television has been dropped from Dish. In it's place on CH. 217 is an infomercial channel under the of GIFT.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

Willh said:


> World Harvest Family/World Harvest Television has been dropped from Dish. In it's place on CH. 217 is an infomercial channel under the of GIFT.


That channel has not been dropped its just in a contract dispute on what the price that dish is going to pay them to carry that channel


----------



## James Long

DBSSTEPHEN said:


> That channel has not been dropped its just in a contract dispute on what the price that dish is going to pay them to carry that channel


I'd be surprised if DISH ever paid a penny for that channel. I suspect Lesea was paying DISH ... and still may be doing so. I watched the transition last night at midnight from a Lesea program (with their logo on the screen) to an infomercial that was in the guide. There was no glitch between the programs ... the source seemed to be the same feed. As if it was made at Lesea's end of the transmission.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

The gift paid advertising channel is owned by lesea broadcasting


----------



## mwdxer

i get about 8 Lesea channels FTA. Some are in HD. They do carry a few old TV shows. But why would Dish pay for WHT?


----------



## BobCulp

367 Smithsonian Channel

373 Get TV


----------



## Willh

ABC Family, which is on channel 180 officially rebranded as FreeForm as yesterday (as in Tuesday, Jan. 12, and i would say today, but it's now Wednesday, Jan. 13 here in North TX) 

so now 180 is Freeform on the Dish lineup, but it will still display ABC Family and show the ABC Family logo on the Hopper system, until this week's Wednesday (later today) Uplink.


----------



## BobCulp

Channel 256 still offers The Shepherd's Chapel with Pastor Dennis Murray. Dish Network had this channel listed in the guide as PRAYER, Then today, I noticed it is now called The Bible Channel (using the info button). And 256 BIBLE for the channel header.


----------



## James Long

BobCulp said:


> Channel 256 still offers The Shepherd's Chapel with Pastor Dennis Murray. Dish Network had this channel listed in the guide as PRAYER, Then today, I noticed it is now called The Bible Channel (using the info button). And 256 BIBLE for the channel header.


The last I checked they were still airing Shepherd's Chapel and only the EPG changed.


----------



## Blowgun

After over a year and multiple attempts to let DISH know there was an error in the EPG with KREN (Univision) and KRNS (CW), these channels are finally associated properly with their network.

If only that correction would have also included the HD version of CW and/or the mirroring of the EPG data for the main channel onto the main OTA channel, but at least the logos are now displayed correctly.


----------



## BobCulp

Gaither returns on Dish Channel 276 until February 7th. http://gaither.com/media/gaither-tv-schedule/


----------



## Willh

Palladia has rebranded as MTV Live on channel 369

Sent from my RCT6773W22B using Tapatalk


----------



## zeebre12

I wonder will Dish add anymore niche channels in the future?, they have a lot more niche channels than other providers, nice to have a range


----------



## KyL416

zeebre12 said:


> I wonder will Dish add anymore niche channels in the future?, they have a lot more niche channels than other providers, nice to have a range


As soon as another one of them offers to pay for their spot on Dish's lineup


----------



## joetex

369 MTV Live


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## KyL416

joetex said:


> 369 MTV Live


Already mentioned a few posts ago:


Willh said:


> Palladia has rebranded as MTV Live on channel 369


----------



## zeebre12

Is In Country TV actually a proper channel?, or what is it?


----------



## BobCulp

Posted Today, 10:02 AM

Is In Country TV actually a proper channel?, or what is it?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I don't see any updates for this channel.

81 , 230 , 9532 has been the home for In Country Television
is an infomercial service for items for athletic and outdoor people.

http://www.satellitesolutions.com/dishnetwork/channels-in-country-television.asp


----------



## Willh

As of this morning, H2 (CH 121) is now history as the channel has folded to make way for Viceland, which is co-owned by A&E Networks (the owners of H2) and Vice Media.

Sent from my RCT6773W22B using Tapatalk


----------



## jay22381

FXM IS NOW IN HD CHANNEL 384


----------



## BobCulp

GAMES that was on channel 96 is now at 100-(category 5)

Big 10 network 410 and hopper 405 is now included in America's Top 120 to 250 DISH packages.

"BIG TEN NETWORK - CHANNEL 405 OR 410
Now available in America's Top 120+"

Big 10 in quotes Above is from Dish Perks.


----------



## nmetro

Unless this changed, Big 10 (BTN) has only available to those who live in Big Ten states (NJ, MD, PA, OH, MI, IN, IL, WI, MN, IA, NE) who subscribed to AT 100+. Outside of those states, one has to pay $13 for the Sports Pack to get it.

So, please clarify. Does this post mean that anyone who subscribes to AT 250 gets BTN, or do you have to reside in a Big Ten State to get BTN, but required to be subscribed to AT 250, instead of AT 100+?



BobCulp said:


> GAMES that was on channel 96 is now at 100-(category 5)
> 
> Big 10 network 410 and hopper 405 is now included in America's Top 250 DISH package.


----------



## Heisenberg

I have AT 200 and get BTN as of a couple weeks ago. I think it was added to that package -- got an email to that effect from Dish. I live in Oregon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HobbyTalk

BTN is available on 120+ and all across the country.


----------



## Chihuahua

HobbyTalk said:


> BTN is available on 120+ and all across the country.


Super!


----------



## nmetro

Thank you folks. Just saved myself $13 a month.

This forum is great.


----------



## James Long

FXX has moved to 125 (from 240).
FS2 has moved to 149 (from 397).

Both remain in HD.


----------



## BobCulp

259 GREAT (infomercial?) , 259 Inspiration left DISH , message earlier today said we can call dish to get Inspiration back. (Create new thread if you want to discuss inspiration any further).

update April 14

259 INSP is back


----------



## BobCulp

Al Jazeera America on Channel 216 is gone.


----------



## BobCulp

277 Lifelock


----------



## mwdxer

AJ has returned on the Roku for streaming though.


----------



## Link

Why is Dish putting the channels that are in Free Preview only listed in the package like they are part of it on their website? For example, Destination America is in free preview until May 10th I think and it shows as being in Welcome Pack and above. To me that is false advertising. The channel is only in the Top 250 only.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

I get Destination America and I have the top 150 and I was even getting it before it was in free preview


----------



## BobCulp

Just noticed that the guide is listing Channel 73 LAFF. Paid programming is now on the overnight hours, so BHTV Blue Highway is officially gone. LAFF has shared 73 with BHTV since November 30, 2015.


----------



## James Long

BobCulp said:


> Just noticed that the guide is listing Channel 73 LAFF. Paid programming is now on the overnight hours, so BHTV Blue Highway is officially gone. LAFF has shared 73 with BHTV since November 30, 2015.


The Blue Highways TV website announced the Laff takeover effective March 21st. DISH changed the channel name on May 11th.


----------



## Blowgun

Not familiar with Blue Highways. Is the Blue Highways logo suppose to be there for LAFF on channel 73?


----------



## Mojo Jojo

394 WFN in Outdoor Package (no longer in Dish Movie Pack)
369 MTV Live (formerly Palladia) in AT 120 and above as well as Dish America (no longer in Dish Movie Pack)
251 Centric in AT 250 and AEP (no longer in Dish Movie Pack)
254 Logo in AT 250 and AEP (no longer in Dish Movie Pack)


----------



## Link

Mojo Jojo said:


> 394 WFN in Outdoor Package (no longer in Dish Movie Pack)
> 369 MTV Live (formerly Palladia) in AT 120 and above as well as Dish America (no longer in Dish Movie Pack)
> 251 Centric in AT 250 and AEP (no longer in Dish Movie Pack)
> 254 Logo in AT 250 and AEP (no longer in Dish Movie Pack)


I wondered why Centric and Logo disappeared from my channel list. I guess I can ditch the Dish Movie Pack now.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

What channels are actually left in the dish movie pack now


----------



## KyL416

https://www.mydish.com/dish-movie-pack

Crime & Investigation
Epix
Epix 2
Epix Hits
FXM
Hallmark Movies & Mysteries
HDNet Movies
MGM HD
MoviePLEX
IndiePLEX
RetroPLEX
PixL
Sony Movie Channel
Starz Encore Suspense
Starz Kids & Family
Universal HD

Some of the channels are also available in other packages


----------



## mwdxer

I may not switch down from my package now, with more channels dropped from the Movie pack.


----------



## Link

Today I'm getting TV Land in the Welcome Pack. Is it on a free preview? I didn't see it listed as one.


----------



## BobCulp

Channel 223. Great (that replaced INSP 259 , during the recent DISH-INSP dispute) , has come back. For now, you can see Newsmax stream online.


----------



## BobCulp

277 DISH Guide says "JOY" instead of LOCK. Programming has not changed.


----------



## kucharsk

Recording is now prohibited for all the SiriusXM music channels as of about a month ago.


----------



## nmetro

FYI, Tribune owned stations are now removed.


----------



## mwdxer

I can still record Sirius on a DVD/CD with audio out though.


----------



## BobCulp

Channel 258..The Church Channel re-imaged as the *Hillsong Channel* on June 15, 2016, in line with Hillsong's American expansion plans.

Channels 90 & 91 ECC(90) & ECC HD (91) Right now DISH logos on here.


----------



## James Long

BobCulp said:


> Channels 90 & 91 ECC(90) & ECC HD (91) Right now DISH logos on here.


These channels were used for the Echostar 18 launch on Saturday and should go away soon.
(Channel 90 will return to be a hidden channel for EchoStar employees without the low channel mapping. Channel 91 HD should cease.)


----------



## Link

Where is TV Land HD on Dish? I notice they still don't have it in HD, while Sling does. Big difference watching original programming such as the Jim Gaffigan Show. The SD on Dish looks awful.


----------



## mwdxer

Good question? Also Disney XD is not in HD either, yet I can stream it on the Roku in HD. Disney wants more from Dish to have Disney XD in HD of what I read. At least the Disney channel is in HD.


----------



## fudpucker

Yeah, as TV Land does more and more original programming, it's crazy to not have the HD feed. Huge difference.


----------



## BobCulp

CH 277 LWUSA , Love World USA


----------



## Link

As of this afternoon, the MTV Music Networks have been added (not sure what packages). 362 BET Gospel, 363 BET Soul, 364 CMT Music, 365 BET James, 366 MTVU, 368 MTV Hits.


----------



## nmetro

Unless these are in the Everything Pack, because they are not showing up at AT250.



Link said:


> As of this afternoon, the MTV Music Networks have been added (not sure what packages). 362 BET Gospel, 363 BET Soul, 364 CMT Music, 365 BET James, 366 MTVU, 368 MTV Hits.


----------



## James Long

Link said:


> As of this afternoon, the MTV Music Networks have been added (not sure what packages). 362 BET Gospel, 363 BET Soul, 364 CMT Music, 365 BET James, 366 MTVU, 368 MTV Hits.


If they are available 9864 F24EN France 24 (English) News should be available to the same subscribers (unless DISH has changed how they authorize channels).


----------



## Link

Link said:


> As of this afternoon, the MTV Music Networks have been added (not sure what packages). 362 BET Gospel, 363 BET Soul, 364 CMT Music, 365 BET James, 366 MTVU, 368 MTV Hits.


My dad has the Top 200 and he doesn't have the music channels in the 360s. They also don't show up as unsubscribed channels on that list, so I'm not sure why I receive them.


----------



## Chihuahua

Link said:


> As of this afternoon, the MTV Music Networks have been added (not sure what packages). 362 BET Gospel, 363 BET Soul, 364 CMT Music, 365 BET James, 366 MTVU, 368 MTV Hits.


I still haven't seen the new (to Dish) Viacom networks yet.


----------



## mwdxer

I have AT250+, Movies, & Supers, and I even went to all channels including the ones I do not subscribe to, and no sign of any new channels as yet.


----------



## medziatkowicz31

will new channels be added today?


----------



## medziatkowicz31

any news or was this a case of someone jumping the gun or a software glitch?


----------



## ronton3

Is BBC WN being added? Thanks ron


----------



## Jim5506

IIRC BBC WN is coming July 29.


----------



## EricfromTx

Jim5506 said:


> IIRC BBC WN is coming July 29.


Maybe that's when all the other MTV channels will go live.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClimateHawk

Jim5506 said:


> IIRC BBC WN is coming July 29.


Where did you hear that? The only date I heard was June 29th, but as you know it didn't happen. That is the date that was given from the other satellite forum. I think the reason we didn't see much activity this past week was due to the 4th of July. Usually there's not much uplink activity around the 4th of July. I'm looking forward to the 13th, as new channels are usually uplinked/go live on Wednesdays. I think we may see BBCWN go live on that date, including the MTV networks and Qubo.


----------



## James Long

ronton3 said:


> Is BBC WN being added? Thanks ron


It is still in test mode.

I'll leave the guessing games to others.


----------



## mwdxer

France24?


----------



## James Long

mwdxer said:


> France24?


Still in "limbo" with the Viacom channels.


----------



## mwdxer

Thanks.


----------



## fudpucker

Considering moving back to Dish when my Directv sub runs out in a month or so, but when I was with Dish TV Land was not offered in HD. They're doing some good original programming these days, and it seems like everyone else (Directv, most cable offerings) have it in HD - any plans? Or have they since added it?


----------



## BobCulp

232 EPG now says FMLYN instead of rural.

233 KTLA 234 WPIX 235 KWGN are back on from a long dispute.


----------



## mwdxer

Did Dish even have to drop the Super stations when the dispute hit, since they are not under the same contract?


----------



## James Long

mwdxer said:


> Did Dish even have to drop the Super stations when the dispute hit, since they are not under the same contract?


Yes ... they were taken down. They were restored earlier this week.


----------



## mwdxer

Thanks. I see they are restored, but I was surprised we got them back.


----------



## BobCulp

The RIO 2016 Olympics has a slate of channel logos on channel 207 and 147 for DISH users that do not use the Hopper, and channel 148 for Hopper users only.
Some of the RIO Olympic channels can also be found 9902-9994 (7 channels).


The NFL Network and Red Zone are back on 154 and 155.


----------



## tampa8

mwdxer said:


> Did Dish even have to drop the Super stations when the dispute hit, since they are not under the same contract?


I'm guessing they did not have to.


----------



## wheredidmychannelgo

Did they remove TV Land from my Latino Max package? When did this happen?


----------



## xmguy

I can't watch or buy the rio4k airing on my hopper 3 even though it shows up. Dish doesn't need to add things I cannot add. First BBC WORLD NEWS then this.


----------



## mwdxer

I would let Dish know. The DIRT people see it here, but I would still call, like I did regarding BBC World and the MTV channels.


----------



## KyL416

Is the Rio4K thing even active yet for anyone? According to NBC the 4K coverage doesn't start until 9pm ET.


----------



## BrucePadgett

James Long said:


> Yes ... they were taken down. They were restored earlier this week.


I've checked the DISH website but can't find any mention of the superstations, nor can I seem to access a channel guide to check which ones are currently being offered. If someone knows, would you please list them, or post a link? Thanks.


----------



## nmetro

KWGN -2 - Denver (CW)
KTLA - 5 -Los Angeles (CW)
WWOR -9 - New York (MyTV)
WPIX - 11 -New York (CW)
WSBK - 38 -Boston (IND)

Ex-Channels

WGN -9 - Chicago (IND as of ! September, 2016) Used to be part of this package, but probably will not return, after theTribune dispute ever ends
KTVT - 11 - Dallas/Fort Worth - Was also part of this pakage, at one time, but when KTVT switched from Independent to CBS, it was dropped. This switch occurred because KDFW (4) switched form CBS to FOX. A more favorable location, then KRLD channel 33.

By the way, as far as I was told, DISH will not sell these to new customers or existing customers. Or even customers which at one time had these channels.

Also, according to other posts, these channels are on in HD.

Some one can answer if they are letter boxed ro center cut. When I had these, back several years ago, they were center cut.



BrucePadgett said:


> I've checked the DISH website but can't find any mention of the superstations, nor can I seem to access a channel guide to check which ones are currently being offered. If someone knows, would you please list them, or post a link? Thanks.


----------



## nmetro

The channels is in test right now, according to the latest uplink report.



KyL416 said:


> Is the Rio4K thing even active yet for anyone? According to NBC the 4K coverage doesn't start until 9pm ET.


----------



## James Long

nmetro said:


> WGN -9 - Chicago (IND as of ! September, 2016) Used to be part of this package, but probably will not return, after theTribune dispute ever ends


WGN has not been a superstation for over a decade.

The remaining superstations are the same feed as their local channels. WGN and TBS (among others) were carried in the same manner until they cut deals with satellite providers to provide special national feeds separate from their broadcast channels (and not covered by the statutory license that covers superstations).

Several years ago DISH made the business decision to no longer offer superstations to customers who did not have them or decided to drop the channels. They are NOT provided in HD, although I do recall WWOR being "available" in HD - and not receivable outside of the spot beam footprint. I'd consider that a glitch.


----------



## mwdxer

I have never gotten a straight answer from a Dish CSR why the Super Stations are no longer sold to new customers, or even existing ones that want them back. I wonder on the last renewal of the license if there was some new rule stating they could no longer be sold. They are at least Grandfathered in for now.


----------



## tampa8

mwdxer said:


> I have never gotten a straight answer from a Dish CSR why the Super Stations are no longer sold to new customers, or even existing ones that want them back. I wonder on the last renewal of the license if there was some new rule stating they could no longer be sold. They are at least Grandfathered in for now.


Asking a CSR why DISH made a business decision is an action in futility no different then asking them why a certain channel is a certain package. It's hard to get questions answered that they should now. 
It was something DISH announced before they stopped selling them. It isn't because they can't sell them they are by rule able to. It may be that they won't all be on both ARC's at some point perhaps DISH thought that would happen before now. Maybe not enough people were subscribing to them. There is speculation it is because of program rights laws and there were a few requests in few markets to not allow them to compete with the local (usually CW) channel. But that would not explain it, the requests have been made, the channels are programmed for each market adding subs would have no effect.


----------



## fudpucker

Ya know, it's kinda funny. I realize that my wife and I actually only watch a pretty small subset of all the channels in our current package (the 200 one on Directv.) The networks, the "major" cable stations (e.g. TNT, USA, TBS, FX, etc.,) the two major "Old Movie" channels (TCM, AMC (but now more for original programming on that channel)) TVLand (for their original programming, which has gotten pretty good - which is why I'm not happy for my switch back to Dish that TVLand is only in SD on Dish! - and sports channels.

So in my head, I think, all I need is about 30 or so channels. So the Flex options look interesting.Then I start trying to put a package together. And the Dish site says, if you want those channels, this package is a better deal than a flex package.

Then, I say, OK, the AT200 is plenty. I compare with my 200 Directv package. It has everything, pretty much, a couple of channels here and there that I don't get in my Directv 200 package. Oh - but no Fox Sports 2? (Hmmm. Gotta go look. Oh yeah! I DO have FS2 on my Directv package! But after two years of viewing I had to look to see if I had it, which means I probably don't need it.) 

Then I do the compare of the AT250 with the AT200. Yeah, I can live without outdoor sportsman channel or whatever. What - no Bloomburg? Well, OK, can't remember last time I watched that channel. Great Amercan Country? Well, it's only in SD anyway. No Destination America in the 200 package? Well, heck, we liked the BBQ Challenge shows on Saturday mornings. But I guess not enough to pay an extra $10. Hmm, we liked Chiller, and Nat Geo Wild, and some of the channels in that stretch. Like Smithsonian Channel, HD. Maybe we don't watch them a lot, but nice to have those options, right? And hey, look at all these Encore stations in the AT250! Maybe when we switch back we should go with AT250, just in case! Yeah.

Then my wife says, when was the last time you watched something on Smithsonian? Encore? Remember when we had HBO and Starz for free for 3 months? Did we watch anything at all on those? So what do you think you're going to watch on SD encore stations, you HATE watching SD! And my common sense kicks in.

The point being, I get really anal retentive about having EVERY non-premium movie channel. But in real life, only watch a pretty small subset. Enough that Flex doesn't work for me but AT200 is probably the sweet spot. 

As for the value of the Flex package - people have been screaming for some form of a la carte programming for years. So here is a form of that. I think most people that are into this enough to read forums will probably find that they "need" more channels and thus this ends up being not such a great deal, but my guess is there are a lot of more "casual" viewers that will like it.

(oh, and on BBC World - I was reading this and thinking, yeah, I'd REALLY like that channel, maybe I need to choose AT250 for that in hopes it will get added. And my wife says, um, we've had that channel for two years and you have never watched it. LOL!)


----------



## mwdxer

I find myself on the Roku more and more on channels like BBC News, France24, and classic TV show channels. The time will come when my viewing habits are 75% Roku and 25% Dish. The nice thing about the Roku, most of it is free.


----------



## James Long

mwdxer said:


> I have never gotten a straight answer from a Dish CSR why the Super Stations are no longer sold to new customers, or even existing ones that want them back. I wonder on the last renewal of the license if there was some new rule stating they could no longer be sold. They are at least Grandfathered in for now.


The only change to the law allowing superstations was to change the expiration date of the law.


----------



## Don M

Is it definite that WGN will not return?


----------



## Willh

Don M said:


> Is it definite that WGN will not return?


We got the NFL season of the fall TV season starting next month, which will be the point of desperation for Tribune Media.

Sent from my RCT6773W22B using Tapatalk


----------



## fudpucker

Willh said:


> We got the NFL season of the fall TV season starting next month, which will be the point of desperation for Tribune Media.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22B using Tapatalk


My guess is that Tribune is assuming the screams from Dish subscribers who have blacked out stations airing their local NFL games will force Dish to give in some. An article on Bloomberg in the recent past, during another locals/satellite fight, showed a couple of polls that showed the vast majority of people with blacked out channels blame their TV provider (Dish, Directv) for not being able to watch their shows. Remember, we on this forum read a LOT more about such fights than your average subscriber. All they know is they pay Dish or Directv to watch TV, and when a channel goes black, particularly a popular channel, they get angry at the people they pay.


----------



## James Long

Some people may not even notice the channels are out until there is something they want to watch.


----------



## fudpucker

James Long said:


> Some people may not even notice the channels are out until there is something they want to watch.


True but for the "average" viewer - the vast majority of subscribers - they notice immediately when their locals are gone. Those are the most watched (NBC, ABC, CBS, and Fox) by far, plus the local news and sports.


----------



## mwdxer

One good thing about the Flex pack that the viewer can purchase locals separately. So in the future if Tribune or anyone ups the price, then all Dish has to do it to say to the viewer, we have to raise your price for the local pack. This will stop a lot of the blame game. All Dish has to say is the price went up because X company demanded the increase. So people can stop blaming Dish or Direct. Maybe Dish is looking in this direction as after all, why should they keep fighting just to find the subscriber is jumping ship? If I was ahead of Dish, this constant fighting would get old. If subs want the channels, then pay for them.


----------



## fudpucker

mwdxer said:


> One good thing about the Flex pack that the viewer can purchase locals separately. So in the future if Tribune or anyone ups the price, then all Dish has to do it to say to the viewer, we have to raise your price for the local pack. This will stop a lot of the blame game. All Dish has to say is the price went up because X company demanded the increase. So people can stop blaming Dish or Direct. Maybe Dish is looking in this direction as after all, why should they keep fighting just to find the subscriber is jumping ship? If I was ahead of Dish, this constant fighting would get old. If subs want the channels, then pay for them.


The problem is, does Dish raise the prices for all subscribers if the cost for a few market's locals goes up?

The Tribune fight has gone on for a ridiculous amount of time. My opinion - just my opinion - after watching all of the stuff that went on in the fight between Charlie and AMC is that Charlie really puts his ego on the line in these fights. As in, he's not going to let THEM beat me! I'll show THEM! Yeah, reading what I can find (and since the actual offers and counter offers are not public, no way any of us can do anything but speculate) Tribune has a major hand in this, but it sucks that so many people have their local networks out (including the Olympics on NBC) because two super wealthy guys are trying to prove whose whatever is bigger.


----------



## mitchflorida

I don't think Dish is taking a big hit for blocking the Tribune Channels, he probably will wait for the NFL season to see if there are many cancellations. No one cares about WGN America.


----------



## fudpucker

mitchflorida said:


> I don't think Dish is taking a big hit for blocking the Tribune Channels, he probably will wait for the NFL season to see if there are many cancellations. No one cares about WGN America.


Well, Charlie acknowledged (and business analysts confirmed) that the dispute was one of the top reasons they lost so many subscribers this past quarter.


----------



## mitchflorida

fudpucker said:


> Well, Charlie acknowledged (and business analysts confirmed) that the dispute was one of the top reasons they lost so many subscribers this past quarter.


He also had record profits, that is what he cares about.


----------



## nmetro

Esquire TV dropped, probably like Cloo a few years ago. Both Esquire TV and Cloo still are in operation. Probably, because low viewership. No signs that Esquire TV is defunct or going defunct.

Waiting to see what 24 hour ad or religious network starts running on 191.

OK. I never watched Esquire TV, but another channel drop, AT 250 not get any new channels and fees will probably go up again next year.


----------



## mwdxer

Another channel gone, and yet we still do not have BBC World or the MTV nets in AT250. We pay more to get less now. I will plan to downsize a lot after the first of the year. I spend a lot of my viewing on my Roku and Chromecast. I am tired to paying too much for less channels I watch.


----------



## NYDutch

Oddly, the Esquire channel web site doesn't seem to know they're gone off Dish yet:

Esquire Network Channel Finder

On edit: And now Esquire appears to be back on 191. A technical glitch somewhere apparently...


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

It's not there now


----------



## James Long

It looks like they were playing with how channels were authorized.

It should be back.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

I still don't see that channel available


----------



## KyL416

What package do you have? Maybe they changed it to a higher package.


----------



## mwdxer

I still have it in AT250. At least for now....


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

I have the AT250


----------



## James Long

DBSSTEPHEN said:


> I still don't see that channel available





DBSSTEPHEN said:


> I have the AT250


Strange ... comparing the last update before the Esquire changes with the latest information shows no substantial changes (the hidden flag was added to the SD channels). Basically all the changes made in the morning were reversed by Noon (ET).

Perhaps it will be better tomorrow after the nightly reboot/refresh.


----------



## James Long

And at 2am they played with the off switch again ...


----------



## nmetro

TAG is alive on 278. I have AT 250, no sure what basic level package it is in.

Outside of prime time, it does show movies, according to their schedule.

Esquire Network, never returned on 191, even though a number of sites indicate it is still on 191.


----------



## James Long

DISH still thinks Esquire is on 191 (AT200 and above).

I have not seen a comment from DISH on TAG. I believe it is in AT120 and above.


----------



## NYDutch

James Long said:


> DISH still thinks Esquire is on 191 (AT200 and above).
> 
> I have not seen a comment from DISH on TAG. I believe it is in AT120 and above.


Posted by DIRT member Laila S on the DISH Support Forum:

"Periodically, DISH evaluates its content in order to provide the best value to our customers. After careful review, as of Saturday 10/01/16, Esquire Network has been removed from DISH's channel lineup."


----------



## BobCulp

217 Grit
217 Fit TV- gone


----------



## mwdxer

TAG is on #278 too. Grit, another OTA diginet channel. Glad we are getting more of them. Cozi, Laff, Grit, Get TV. I am pleased about this.


----------



## nmetro

They said the same exact thing when they dropped Cloo. But, still have channels like Viceland; go figure.



NYDutch said:


> Posted by DIRT member Laila S on the DISH Support Forum:
> 
> "Periodically, DISH evaluates its content in order to provide the best value to our customers. After careful review, as of Saturday 10/01/16, Esquire Network has been removed from DISH's channel lineup."


----------



## nmetro

HBO/Ciemax Free Preview active now through early Monday.


----------



## NYDutch

nmetro said:


> They said the same exact thing when they dropped Cloo. But, still have channels like Viceland; go figure.


My guess would be they drop channels at the conclusion of the current carriage contract. I have no idea when the old History 2 carriage that Viceland replaced expires, nor whether the primary History contract requires Viceland carriage. That could be subject to negotiations in a new contract I suppose.


----------



## Chihuahua

We get Grit TV over the air on Channel 10.4 in Medford, Oregon, on one of KTVL's subcarriers.


----------



## xmguy

I would like This TV, as well as others from sub channels. 

I am still perplexed as to why BBC World News isn't available on At250 package.


----------



## mwdxer

I would love to have access to Antenna TV, but we do not get 32 Portland OTA here that has both THIS or Antenna TV. I can get THIS TV on my big dish. A station in the Caribbean carries it. But no Antenna TV. Grit is available on my big dish, as well as Laff, Cozi, METV, Heroes and Icons, RTV, etc. Since Antenna TV is owned by Tribune, I would be surprised if Dish ever adds it, unless they add sub channels in the markets. But it looks like Dish is just adding the diginets directly instead of dealing with the OTA stations. That way is may be easier.


----------



## zeebre12

Will Escape be added as it is owned by the same company who own Laff and Grit?


----------



## mwdxer

Isn't Bounce also part of Grit & Escape?


----------



## joetex

Looks like Pivot on Channel 197 has ceased operations


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## ClimateHawk

joetex said:


> Looks like Pivot on Channel 197 has ceased operations
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


This is a good thing! Now Dish should consider moving Smithsonian Channel to 197 (where it should be), so that it's closer to similar programming. Maybe Smithsonian will move down when the contract renewal time comes up.

I also think the TAG Entertainment (278) should be moved to 115. Better visibility, and next to E!, which also has similar programming.


----------



## BobCulp

Channel 126 Starting tomorrow Monday Nov 7th will air "THE SET" for daytime and SUNDANCE TV at Night and weekends.

http://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwtv/article/ALL-IN-THE-FAMILY-Among-TV-Classics-Set-for-SundanceTVs-New-Daytime-Programming-20161020


----------



## KyL416

That's not a new channel sharing with Sundance TV, it's just Sundance TV's new daytime schedule.


----------



## BobCulp

252 Justice


----------



## ClimateHawk

Laff TV will be moving to channel 237 on December 1st.


----------



## zeebre12

Will blue highways tv be coming back, whats happening to the channel slot LAFF was on? I thought they said they were coming back but nothing seems to be happening


----------



## BobCulp

GREAT moved from 223 to 87 & 9643. Rocks is gone.


Channel 224 & 85 EPIC remains there most of time, TVON Shopping Network will be on 224 & 85 Sunday, Monday, & Wednesdays starting 10PM eastern time for 3-hour block. 

DEAL on 9645, 95, has added 223.


----------



## BobCulp

237 LAFF

73 Beauty IQ


----------



## BobCulp

245 FIDO gone.

82 COZI has expanded hours from FETV 2 AM Eastern , 11 PM Pacific with Simon & Simon followed by 2 shows of Danny Thomas Show. The guide has not yet caught this change. Not sure if this runs thru the night. Lassie that ran during this time is either gone or moved ?


----------



## zeebre12

How many hours a day does Cozi broadcast on FETV? Thats 2 fairly recent additions with FIDO and TAG gone, I thought they would add more niche channels rather than taking them away? Any new subchannels that could be on their way to Dish? Is Fido still on AT&T?


----------



## mwdxer

Yes, I have been hoping for more diginet material. Antenna TV, Buzzr, THIS, etc would be nice.


----------



## satcrazy

I understand that people like these OTA channels, [ I have an antenna, but rarely watch this stuff] I just find dropping channels I cannot get OTA like fido, cloo, pivot, esquire, etc.. and replacing them with OTA disturbing.
A cheap shot, if you will.
I feel like I'm paying for something I can already get with a antenna I paid for, and I lost channels I watched that was in my package that I paid for.

The only thing that would pique my interest at this point is a flex package that included a half dozen channels that flex doesn't offer.

Is it any wonder people are choosing something else?
I already posted Dish dumped fido with NO warning. I found that to be crappy.


----------



## tampa8

Look around, the trend is now to drop niche channels that virtually no one watches. Directv has dropped some of the same channels. You are going to see more and more of it, there are articles written about it and even some of the executives associated with programming are saying there will be some consolidation. I'm not addressing the notification when a channel is dropped it would be nice to be notified. But for these channels does it really matter? What would you do differently if DISH tells you today that tomorrow a channel will be dropped? Channels that pay DISH like Fido likely was doing may not have advanced notice. May be a payment missed or notification to DISH that today we are no longer paying. Also some channels no longer exist or soon will not and is why they are not on DISH.


----------



## mwdxer

Many of us do not get a lot of these diginet channels OTA. We live in rural areas without access. Like here we have no Buzzr, Movies, Heroes & Icons, Antenna TV, THIS, Escape, Bounce, The Works, Retro TV, etc.
Us older folks like the Classic old shows and movies. Get TV is fantastic. I see stuff on there I have not seen since they were on, like Seven Brides For Seven Brothers. We do get METV, The Comet, Get TV, Decades, COZI, and Laff OTA. Strange since FETV is mostly COZI and Dish does have a guides for Laff or COZI OTA, I would think the OTA channels would have the schedules on those.


----------



## BobCulp

Here are 2 new infomercial channels:
245 BUY !
278 SHINE


----------



## pjs344

Yes the tv industry has finally hit its channel bubble and can no longer support all the channels with mostly the same programming content. New channels are being dropped and older channels being consolidated now. There are to many channels for the available new and old program content. That dealing with sat, cable, streaming and ota tv services.


----------



## mwdxer

I think one reason Dish is adding more diginets is that they offer different programming for a lower price. As so many viewers these days are getting greyer we remember and enjoy so many of the shows we grew up with. In the future it would be nice for Dish to offer a diginet package.


----------



## pjs344

Dropping and consolidation of the sat networks will open up channels for the cheaper ota networks to fill. The main reason that these ota networks are not on Dish and DTV now is that mainly provide the programming without the commercials. Its up to the stations to insert the local and national commercials which would pay for the networks programming. So Dish and DTV would have to create separate tv commercial department just for these networks. (to get, edit and insert national commercials in between the programs) So it would be the cost of the programming from the networks + the cost of processing the commercials and to hope that the commercials cover most if not all the cost. So the all said and done cost to the subscriber for each network would be little to none. So the actual cost to the subscriber would be the cost for Dish/DTV to rebroadcast the network and a little profit for each network.


----------



## mwdxer

That is not totally true as I get a lot of raw channels off my big dish and yes they do have plenty of ads.


----------



## sabrewulf

I agree about channel consolidation. There is to many times similar owned channels run the same show at the same time. Nat Geo and Nat Geo Wild should combine as well as some of the Discoverys should combine into theme days as well.


----------



## zeebre12

Why is Dish or any other provider in the US offering Insight even in HD? Its a documentary channel that is also available in UHD. It actually has good documentary shows compared to Discovery and Nat Geo and they look very sleek and professional and not cheap INSIGHT - All Shows. It looks like a proper main channel like Discovery/History/Nat Geo


----------



## KyL416

The station is only uplinked to satellites that reach Europe. In order for a US provider to be able to carry it first they'd need to get the US broadcast rights to all of the documentaries they show (the free online stuff is only a small sample of what actually airs on the channel), then they'd need to contract with someone to uplink their signal to a satellite that reaches North America. All of their European satellite signals are also encrypted, so they probably want money from any provider who carries it too.


----------



## Michael P

pjs344 said:


> Dropping and consolidation of the sat networks will open up channels for the cheaper ota networks to fill. The main reason that these ota networks are not on Dish and DTV now is that mainly provide the programming without the commercials. Its up to the stations to insert the local and national commercials which would pay for the networks programming. So Dish and DTV would have to create separate tv commercial department just for these networks. (to get, edit and insert national commercials in between the programs) So it would be the cost of the programming from the networks + the cost of processing the commercials and to hope that the commercials cover most if not all the cost. So the all said and done cost to the subscriber for each network would be little to none. So the actual cost to the subscriber would be the cost for Dish/DTV to rebroadcast the network and a little profit for each network.


Do you actually watch the diginets? I get most of them OTA but Dish only has guide data for about half of them OTA. I switched from the OTA version to the dish version of Laff the other day. Same commercials were on both feeds. I just wish the Laff EPG wold populate on my 5.3 OTA (WEWS Cleveland). Other locals get EPG data on at least some of the diginets.

BTW: Dish does have a commercial department, there have been inserts from Dish on RSN's as well as all the cable news networks.


----------



## tampa8

Chiller is being dropped as of 2/1/17


----------



## pakcyclist

In case it hasn't been mentioned yet, NBCSN is now in AT120. (I believe it was AT200 before.)


----------



## ClimateHawk

Justice Central is now live on channel 240.


----------



## BobCulp

CCTV news on 279 is now CGTNN


----------



## mwdxer

With Estrella added in the 800's, that is one more diginet. One in Spanish, but our NBC has 8.1 NBC, 8.2 Justice TV, 8.3 Estrella.


----------



## KyL416

Estrella isn't a diginet, it operates as a full blown Spanish network similar to Univision, Telemundo and Azteca with O&O stations in several major markets. It's just that your market is smaller so its local affiliate is a subchannel of another station. Not much different when other markets have networks like Fox, CW, MyNetworkTV or even one of the Big 3 on a subchannel.


----------



## zeebre12

How many hours a day is Cozi TV on FETV? Could they not just go full time with Cozi as LAFF did with Bluehighways TV?


----------



## James Long

BobCulp said:


> CCTV news on 279 is now CGTNN


"China Central News" renamed "China Global Television Network News"

The Spanish/French service on channel 884 was also renamed.


----------



## KyL416

That CCTV News -> CGTN rebrand actually happened back on December 31st. Here's a video of how it happened on air:







zeebre12 said:


> How many hours a day is Cozi TV on FETV? Could they not just go full time with Cozi as LAFF did with Bluehighways TV?


Because FETV is owned by LeSea Broadcasting who mixes in their own religious programming in the mornings and delay the morning airings of Lassie and The Lone Ranger to night time instead of showing The Munsters and Baywatch that Cozi airs in those timeslots. They also pre-empt the 11am airing of Little House and the 12pm airing of Emergency! in favor of syndicated reruns of Hazel and Bewitched and pre-empt the 1am airing of Quantum Leap with public domain episodes of the Roy Rogers Show.

Technically Laff isn't full-time on BlueHighways. BlueHighways has a morning infomercial block that isn't part of Laff's network schedule.


----------



## mwdxer

KyL416 said:


> Estrella isn't a diginet, it operates as a full blown Spanish network similar to Univision, Telemundo and Azteca with O&O stations in several major markets. It's just that your market is smaller so its local affiliate is a subchannel of another station. Not much different when other markets have networks like Fox, CW, MyNetworkTV or even one of the Big 3 on a subchannel.


 Thanks. I did not know that. I think Azteca is on a sub channel in Seattle too. I


----------



## KyL416

Since no one mentioned it, a few days ago QVC HD was added in test mode:



James Long said:


> *New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
> 9428 QVC Quality Value Choice added to 129° TP 30 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
> 9428 QVC Quality Value Choice added to 72.7° TP 30 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 30 Ch 9428
> ...
> *Other Changes*
> 9428 QVC (137 HD) Quality Value Choice 129° TP 30 HD *TEST* Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
> 9428 QVC (137 HD) Quality Value Choice 72.7° TP 30 HD *TEST* Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added


----------



## ClimateHawk

Z Living has moved to 191. That will be its permanent location by April 26.


----------



## BobCulp

245 BUY! is gone.
245 Buzzer , a new game show network is now on.


----------



## BobCulp

Effective July first, 232 Family Network becomes Cowboy Channel.


----------



## jrh1985

BobCulp said:


> Effective July first, 232 Family Network becomes Cowboy Channel.


Can't find it on Google, is this just a name change or a whole channel change?


----------



## zeebre12

Is FETV still going to show religious programming or is it going full time TV shows?


----------



## duffman1980

zeebre12 said:


> Is FETV still going to show religious programming or is it going full time TV shows?


From my Dish guide heres the new lineup:10 am to 11: Hazel
11 to 12 pm: Bewitched
12pm to 1: The Flying Nun
1pm to 2: One Day at a Time
2pm to 3: Designing Women
3pm to 4: Perry Mason 
4pm to 5: Matlock
7pm to 8 Perry Mason
8pm to 9: Matlock
9pm to 10: Maude
10 to 11pm: Barney Miller
11pm to 12 am T.J. Hooker
12am to 1 am: Hart to Hart
All times are central.

Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk

Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## KyL416

So it looks like FETV is dumping their remaining Cozi programming starting Monday and doing everything in house.

As mentioned before, FETV is owned by LeSea, who is primarily a faith based broadcaster, so the religious programming in the mornings are remaining as part of the schedule.



jrh1985 said:


> BobCulp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Effective July first, 232 Family Network becomes Cowboy Channel.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find it on Google, is this just a name change or a whole channel change?
Click to expand...

The entire channel is being rebranded for all providers. RFD-TV purchased FamilyNet back in 2012 and merged their secondary channel Rural TV with it in 2013. Now they're rebranding it to The Cowboy Channel with programming similar to what TNN was back in the day.


----------



## BobCulp

zeebre12 said:


> Is FETV still going to show religious programming or is it going full time TV shows?


Le SEA is in the process of creating a new website for FETV. Yes, FETV is ending their contract with COZI TV, the best thing is that FETV now has control of their own schedule.

FETV - New Site Coming Soon


----------



## BobCulp

195 & 9570 AHC is now in HD format.


----------



## Blowgun

BobCulp said:


> 195 AHC is now in HD format.


And unlike the SD version, the HD version is missing the tile for the channel.


----------



## James Long

I have the tile on my receiver.


----------



## Blowgun

I rechecked the EPG a few minutes ago and the tile is still missing. When editing a Favorites list the channel has a generic dark gray DISH tile. Maybe it will show up in a couple of days as it propagates. I suspect it's probably just a duplicate of the SD tile.


----------



## James Long

The tile is the same on my receiver.


----------



## camo

BobCulp said:


> 195 AHC is now in HD format.


Are you serious, Finally. Now I'll need to upgrade to top 250 package. 
Thankyou Dish.


----------



## BobCulp

247 & 9427 Universal HD no longer available to any provider.

269 Faith USA , new religious channel.


----------



## Jim5506

Universal HD is now the Olympic Channel.


----------



## James Long

Jim5506 said:


> Universal HD is now the Olympic Channel.


The Olympic Channel is separate from Universal HD (a new channel launch, not a rebrand of an old channel).
DISH is not carrying the new channel.


----------



## dennispap

"According to NBC's parent company, Comcast, the Olympic Channel will begin on July 15 and will take the place of Universal HD. In fact, Universal HD will cease operation on that same date. Comcast made the announcement on its website.."

NBC to launch Olympic Channel in July, replaces Universal HD


----------



## James Long

From Comcast:
"Effective July 15, 2017 we will be launching the Olympics Channel HD on Digital Preferred in every market that currently carries Universal HD.
On that same day, Universal HD will be ceasing operations."

Awful Announcing's slight error changes what Comcast wrote. The Olympic Channel did not "take the place" of Universal HD other than using the bandwidth freed up when Universal HD ceased operations.

Yes, nuance is complicated. See the last few months discussion in the DIRECTV forum where it has been explained to exhaustion. Universal HD is gone. The Olympic Channel is there. Not the same channel.


----------



## BobCulp

266 Angel 2 has ceased distribution to DISH.


----------



## James Long

BobCulp said:


> 266 Angel 2 has ceased distribution to DISH.


DISH was Angel Two's only distribution.

Angel Two's website shows a DISH related slate.
http://www.angeltwo.tv/


----------



## BobCulp

251 Centric is now Black Entertainment Television Her (BETHR)


----------



## BobCulp

216 Newsmax

197 new home for National Geographic , moved from 186.


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

BobCulp said:


> 197 new home for National Geographic , moved from 186.


Hallmark Drama is a new channel for 186.


----------



## James Long

117 POP is now in HD!


----------



## zippyfrog

The following RSN's are now available in HD Full-Time on Dish:

Prime Ticket, Altitude, ATTRM, FS Arizona, FS Southwest, FS West, FS Midwest, NBC Sports Bay Area, FS South, Sun Sports, FS Florida, NBC Sports Washington, FS Ohio, Root Northwest, FS Cincinnati, ATT Pitt, NBC Sports Chicago, FS Detroit, Sports Time Ohio, MASN, NESN, FS North, FS Southeast, NBC Sports California, FS San Diego (25 total)


----------



## pakcyclist

Anyone know about Bein Sports? I've had it for 4-5 months now, even though I only have AT120 (no sports packages). Thought it was a "free view" thing -- but didn't see it listed on the site. Is it now included in AT120?


----------



## James Long

zippyfrog said:


> The following RSN's are now available in HD Full-Time on Dish:
> 
> Prime Ticket, Altitude, ATTRM, FS Arizona, FS Southwest, FS West, FS Midwest, NBC Sports Bay Area, FS South, Sun Sports, FS Florida, NBC Sports Washington, FS Ohio, Root Northwest, FS Cincinnati, ATT Pitt, NBC Sports Chicago, FS Detroit, Sports Time Ohio, MASN, NESN, FS North, FS Southeast, NBC Sports California, FS San Diego (25 total)


I believe they have been full time since March of 2016. They stopped doing their morning shifting at that time. (I went back and checked.)


----------



## zippyfrog

James Long said:


> I believe they have been full time since March of 2016. They stopped doing their morning shifting at that time. (I went back and checked.)


Since March of 2016, the RSN's were in HD for 16 hours and went off-air from 2am-10am central time. Here is the thread back from March 2016 when the shuffling ended and the 16 hours RSN's started:

Regionial Sports Networks now in HD and Full Time Broadcasting

This past Friday at some point, the HD RSN feeds were turned on 24/7 because the "Off Air" blocks went away and EPG appeared 24/7. I assume it was the uplink at 4:55ET
Uplink Activity Updates » Blog Archive » 1/19/18 at 4:55pm ET (v24) - 50 changes seen as that was the only uplink referring to the RSN's.

I don't understand what "412-03+ changed to 412-03+" as it doesn't look like anything changed. But I guess it means something that made the RSN's HD 24/7? I would have thought we would have seen something that would have removed the "HD Part Time" part. Something like "5411 PRIME (411 HD PartTime) to (411 HD)".


----------



## James Long

DISH would not need uplink activity to leave the feeds hot overnight. They would just need to take "off air" out of the guide. I do not believe they were using that space for other content when the HD RSNs were down.

I am not sure what changed on the uplink last Friday. The flag that was on part time channels is still there but only the HD is showing in my guide. Normally with part time channels both the SD and HD versions show (even when hide HD duplicates is chosen). I need to take a closer look at the data.


----------



## crodrules

James Long said:


> DISH would not need uplink activity to leave the feeds hot overnight. They would just need to take "off air" out of the guide. I do not believe they were using that space for other content when the HD RSNs were down.
> 
> I am not sure what changed on the uplink last Friday. The flag that was on part time channels is still there but only the HD is showing in my guide. Normally with part time channels both the SD and HD versions show (even when hide HD duplicates is chosen). I need to take a closer look at the data.


zippyfrog left out the key part of the change:


zippyfrog said:


> I don't understand what *"412-03+ changed to 412-03+"* as it doesn't look like anything changed. But I guess it means something that made the RSN's HD 24/7?


That should have been "*HD* 412-03+ changed to 412-03+"
I am guessing that is the change that made the HD feeds like other HD channels, and hid the SD duplicates.


----------



## James Long

crodrules said:


> zippyfrog left out the key part of the change:
> 
> That should have been "*HD* 412-03+ changed to 412-03+"
> I am guessing that is the change that made the HD feeds like other HD channels, and hid the SD duplicates.


Good catch. I still need to look at the internal data, but it looks like that was the flag that was changed. (Noting that the internal data is a bunch of ones and zeros. Interpreting what those ones and zeros mean is usually an educated guess. Changing that guess has to be done without creating other problems.)


----------



## zippyfrog

crodrules said:


> zippyfrog left out the key part of the change:
> 
> That should have been "*HD* 412-03+ changed to 412-03+"
> I am guessing that is the change that made the HD feeds like other HD channels, and hid the SD duplicates.


Thanks for catching that - I didn't even see the HD listed there when I scanned the uplink report.



James Long said:


> Good catch. I still need to look at the internal data, but it looks like that was the flag that was changed. (Noting that the internal data is a bunch of ones and zeros. Interpreting what those ones and zeros mean is usually an educated guess. Changing that guess has to be done without creating other problems.)


I am interested to see if the internal data yields any other information. Once I see my SD RSN's disappear when I have "only show HD channels when there is an SD duplicate" option selected, I will know that they are here to stay.


----------



## James Long

zippyfrog said:


> Once I see my SD RSN's disappear when I have "only show HD channels when there is an SD duplicate" option selected, I will know that they are here to stay.


On my Hopper (2000) it is "Hide Duplicate SD Channels" and the SDs are gone from the 412 channel range. Only part time channels such as 412-23 MASN2 and the ALT channels show SD and HD.


----------



## zippyfrog

James Long said:


> On my Hopper (2000) it is "Hide Duplicate SD Channels" and the SDs are gone from the 412 channel range. Only part time channels such as 412-23 MASN2 and the ALT channels show SD and HD.


I have the VIP 211k and channel 429 shows up twice still - the SD and HD version.


----------



## James Long

zippyfrog said:


> I have the VIP 211k and channel 429 shows up twice still - the SD and HD version.


It looks like there are two places in each record where the flag needs to be changed. DISH changed the one affecting the Hopper mapdown (removing the PartTime bit) but did not change the bit affecting the older receivers.








(Clipped from my debug program.)


----------



## zeebre12

Are all the subchannels that launched on Dish still on Dish? I wonder could the new Quest subchannel that is launching the end of this month launch on Dish as Justice Network (owned by same company) is available on Dish?


----------



## zippyfrog

James Long said:


> It looks like there are two places in each record where the flag needs to be changed. DISH changed the one affecting the Hopper mapdown (removing the PartTime bit) but did not change the bit affecting the older receivers.
> View attachment 29156
> 
> (Clipped from my debug program.)


Thanks for this info on NBC Sports Chicago! Great to see. I am guessing that in an uplink in the near future, we will see that part time flag for non Hopper receivers be changed.


----------



## James Long

The EPG has caught up with reality ...
241 SPIKE Spike renamed PARAM Paramount Network


----------



## oriolesmagic

Can anyone attest to what plus/alternate RSN feeds are offered in HD on Dish?

I am compiling this information for the HD RSN chart I manage on AVSforum.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zippyfrog

oriolesmagic said:


> Can anyone attest to what plus/alternate RSN feeds are offered in HD on Dish?
> 
> I am compiling this information for the HD RSN chart I manage on AVSforum.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Do you mean full time or turned on whenever a game is in HD? For example, HD channel 440 might NBC Sports Chicago Plus on one day, then NBC Sports Washington Plus the next day. Dish doesn't have any alt's in HD full time or a designated channel for the alts, but has many turned on just for live games.


----------



## oriolesmagic

zippyfrog said:


> Do you mean full time or turned on whenever a game is in HD? For example, HD channel 440 might NBC Sports Chicago Plus on one day, then NBC Sports Washington Plus the next day. Dish doesn't have any alt's in HD full time or a designated channel for the alts, but has many turned on just for live games.


That's what I thought with the sports alternate channels. So is all the content provided in HD? If I'm a Chicago sports fan for example, even if I don't have a dedicated Plus feed, I still get all the content in HD?


----------



## James Long

oriolesmagic said:


> That's what I thought with the sports alternate channels. So is all the content provided in HD? If I'm a Chicago sports fan for example, even if I don't have a dedicated Plus feed, I still get all the content in HD?


I would not say "all" when it comes to things on alt feeds ... or out of market reception.


----------



## zippyfrog

James Long said:


> I would not say "all" when it comes to things on alt feeds ... or out of market reception.


James is correct. I would not say "all" - as I look at your chart, the best case scenario would be to have a category that is "part time" for them. Dish still treats those part time RSN's as subfeeds even though the are full time channels.

I can only speak to FS Wisconsin from my travels. When I go up to Milwaukee, Dish will have Fox Sports North as the RSN for Milwaukee, but when the Bucks are on, then the FS Wisconsin feed is on an alternate channel. So they have FS Wisconsin Part Time. If there was a category on your list for part time, then you could say that Dish carries FS Wisconsin, Carolina, Tennessee, Kansas City, Indiana, Oklahoma, as well as all the plus channels.

The only thing that I would say is an error is that Dish DOES carry FS Ohio Alternate Full Time in HD - on Dish that is labeled as FS Cincinatti. 425 is FS Ohio HD and 427 is FS Cincinnati HD.


----------



## oriolesmagic

zippyfrog said:


> James is correct. I would not say "all" - as I look at your chart, the best case scenario would be to have a category that is "part time" for them. Dish still treats those part time RSN's as subfeeds even though the are full time channels.
> 
> I can only speak to FS Wisconsin from my travels. When I go up to Milwaukee, Dish will have Fox Sports North as the RSN for Milwaukee, but when the Bucks are on, then the FS Wisconsin feed is on an alternate channel. So they have FS Wisconsin Part Time. If there was a category on your list for part time, then you could say that Dish carries FS Wisconsin, Carolina, Tennessee, Kansas City, Indiana, Oklahoma, as well as all the plus channels.
> 
> The only thing that I would say is an error is that Dish DOES carry FS Ohio Alternate Full Time in HD - on Dish that is labeled as FS Cincinatti. 425 is FS Ohio HD and 427 is FS Cincinnati HD.


Thank you.

So if I lived in Wisconsin, I would receive a blacked out Timberwolves game on the standard Fox Sports North channel (if the Bucks and Timberwolves were playing at the same time), and have to search for the in-market Bucks on a temporary feed of Fox Sports Wisconsin that would change from channel to channel, depending on the day?

The Ohio situation is so confusing, because of what happens with the Blue Jackets (apparently a nightmare for DirecTV subscribers in NE OH if there is a conflict with the Cavaliers). Now that they're under the same umbrella, they really should move the Cavs to SportsTime Ohio and have that be the Cleveland-specific channel, leaving the Blue Jackets and Reds on the Cincinnati/Columbus feed.


----------



## zippyfrog

oriolesmagic said:


> Thank you.
> 
> So if I lived in Wisconsin, I would receive a blacked out Timberwolves game on the standard Fox Sports North channel (if the Bucks and Timberwolves were playing at the same time), and have to search for the in-market Bucks on a temporary feed of Fox Sports Wisconsin that would change from channel to channel, depending on the day?
> 
> The Ohio situation is so confusing, because of what happens with the Blue Jackets (apparently a nightmare for DirecTV subscribers in NE OH if there is a conflict with the Cavaliers). Now that they're under the same umbrella, they really should move the Cavs to SportsTime Ohio and have that be the Cleveland-specific channel, leaving the Blue Jackets and Reds on the Cincinnati/Columbus feed.


Yep - you got it!


----------



## oriolesmagic

Looking into it, the only reason I didn't mark Fox Sports Ohio Plus/Alternate as being in HD on Dish is because what satellite and AT&T call Ohio Plus is different from what cable does.

DirecTV, Dish and AT&T have separate geographic feeds for Cleveland and Cincinnati. From what I gather, these often air the same things to a place like Columbus where all the content is in play. So on DirecTV and Dish, both feeds for example will show a Cavaliers game, even if the Blue Jackets are on. In Ohio at least, this is where Spectrum, WOW and Armstrong have a distinct advantage, having both a dedicated Ohio HD feed and Ohio Plus/Alternate feed in HD, where in Cleveland, one channel gets the Cavaliers, and the other gets the Blue Jackets. Cox in the Cleveland suburbs only carries this feed in SD at this time, as far as I am aware.


----------



## Tiny

So I see I have the Sundance channel back today is this a free preview Or in the flex pack permanent?


----------



## James Long

Not listed on the free preview page -
Free Channel Previews | MyDISH | DISH Customer Support


----------



## salyavin

Perhaps I should have posted here instead of a new thread. TV Japan is leaving Dish April 2nd Notice of Termination of Existing Satellite Service | Quality Japanese Channel 24/7 They will be available on Direct TV later that week. This does not affect cable or other offerings.


----------



## James Long

DISH has added slate channels to 623-03 and 623-04 for TV Japan. (Not visible to me. If any TV Japan subscribers see the channel please post.)


----------



## salyavin

It says: "Thank you for your interest in Japanese programming on DISH. We look forward to providing you with new Japanese programming soon!"


----------



## salyavin

Not sure what that would be. TV Japan in some form or another is the only legal global TV broadcast of Japanese language TV I know. streaming we have crunchyroll which is more anime heavy. Guess I will learn something soon. We'll probably wait to cancel Dish until our move at the end of May and chew through hopper recordings.


----------



## salyavin

Speaking of streaming have you noticed the options under mydish programming Add-on?
Arabic: SVOD Shahid
$ 10.00
South Asian: ZVOD
$ 4.99
Curiosity Stream
$ 5.99
Up Faith & Family
$ 4.99

Having services like Curiosity stream is a good idea to help keep people inside the Dish ecosystem and inside the Hopper GUI. I am sure they get a cut of that curiosity stream subscription too. Maybe they will add others like Acorn, BritBox and such one sees in Amazon Prime Channels.


----------



## BobCulp

247 ME TV


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

On DishLATINO packages, they dropped Televisa Networks include De Pelicula (862), De Pelicula Clasico (863), Bandamax (867), and Telehit (868). It got replaced by AzCinema (862), EST5 ??? (863), Video Rola (867), and AzClic (868). It happened at 6:55pm ET/4:55pm MT if they renamed EPG names, huh @James Long?


----------



## BobCulp

9406 Classical ARTS showcase has disappeared again from DISH.


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

While UniMás and Galavision got dropped today, it got replaced by Multimedios and Mexicanal.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long

BobCulp said:


> 9406 Classical ARTS showcase has disappeared again from DISH.


There has not been a channel 9406 on DISH since 10/11/17 at 3:17pm ET. (The INFO channel that was placed on 9406 on 09/30/17 was removed 10/11/17.)


----------



## James Long

283 Newsy is now available (SD).


----------



## James Long

284 Recipe TV is now available (SD).

(It looks like 285 Dog TV is next.)


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

James Long said:


> 284 Recipe TV is now available (SD).
> 
> (It looks like 285 Dog TV is next.)


Looks like DISH is carrying other Entertainment Studios networks.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Willh

GoLongAndChopChop881 said:


> Looks like DISH is carrying other Entertainment Studios networks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


i wonder if Dish just renewed the contract to carry The Weather Channel recently as TWC is now owned by Entertainment Studios and they may had to put a stip where Dish can keep TWC on without contract expiration but also must add the other networks owned by ES.


----------



## James Long

Willh said:


> i wonder if Dish just renewed the contract to carry The Weather Channel recently as TWC is now owned by Entertainment Studios and they may had to put a stip where Dish can keep TWC on without contract expiration but also must add the other networks owned by ES.


I doubt it. TWC has little leverage. The last time TWC negotiated for renewal with DISH they were placed in a higher package (read: lost a few million subscribers via DISH). When they tried to strong arm DIRECTV they were dropped until Hilton Hotels made having TWC a condition of signing a contract with DIRECTV (owners of Hilton also own TWC). DIRECTV also moved TWC to a higher priced package (read: lost a few million subscribers via DIRECTV). I would not be surprised to find that these new channels are paying DISH for distribution.


----------



## zeebre12

As news channel Cheddar has now launched as a traditional cable channel on WOW could we see Cheddar and Cheddar Big News launch on Dish TV? Cheddar is already available on Sling TV.
Cheddar, a TV Disruptor, Launches a Traditional Cable Channel


----------



## BobCulp

285 Dog TV- go to Dog TV 285 thread for more info.


----------



## BobCulp

269 Faith USA is gone (no longer available on DISH).

The DISH Studio service on 102 is also on 115 & 207 & 402.


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

BobCulp said:


> The DISH Studio service on 102 is also on 115 & 207 & 402.


IDK why DISH added duplicate feeds to give out the channel range.

Also, FightBox (channel 397) is under testing privileges and it's no longer available.


----------



## James Long

GoLongAndChopChop881 said:


> IDK why DISH added duplicate feeds to give out the channel range.


It is advertising. Being in the guide in five different places makes it more likely to be seen.


----------



## Chihuahua

Any plans on DISH to carry the six regional *PAC-12 Networks* to go with the national feed?


----------



## zeebre12

James Long said:


> It is advertising. Being in the guide in five different places makes it more likely to be seen.


With Dish Studio showing live coverage of Seven Peaks Music Festival, could we see Dish add more exclusive content? It would be good if Dish added a few older TV series to Dish Studio like Directv have with Audience. Audience currently has NYPD Blue, Prison Break and Mad Men, a few original drama series along with music series.


----------



## dennispap

FOLK Tv is now on 218


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

DISH Studio (Channel 115, 207, 402) got removed last Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## BobCulp

218 FOLK TV


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

U-Learn Inglés Para Todos is a new channel and available in HD for DishLATINO during the carriage dispute of Univision. Channel 829


----------



## tobsandmags

Chihuahua said:


> Any plans on DISH to carry the six regional *PAC-12 Networks* to go with the national feed?


It doesn't seem likely after all of these years that we'll get them via the satellites. However, from the 8/22 uplink report, it implies they could be testing streaming on-demand versions of the regional channels. If true, I've been wondering if it would be like the SlingTV versions of the Pac-12 Networks where you get the live broadcast plus on-demand content from the past few days.

Of course, it could be nothing and nothing ever comes of it. It's been 5 weeks.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

219 AAC is now available. GSN was renamed to GMSHW. Still waiting for @James Long's uplink update


----------



## BobCulp

253 & 122 is showing SYFY .

253 Looks like El Rey Network is no longer on DISH. DISH is no longer mentioned on El Rey website provider list.


----------



## KyL416

It's part of the ongoing Univision dispute. Univision Deportes, Univision Tlnovelas and ForoTV were dropped too.

El Rey was replaced with Syfy
Univision Tlnovelas was replaced with AZ Corazon
Univision Deportes was replaced with an INFO channel
ForoTV was replaced with Milenio Televisión

On another note, 246 Velocity is rebranding to MotorTrend on Friday 11/23


----------



## mwdxer

BobCulp said:


> 253 & 122 is showing SYFY .
> 
> 253 Looks like El Rey Network is no longer on DISH. DISH is no longer mentioned on El Rey website provider list.


This is again unfortunate. But I don't see dropping to pay for a commercial channel.


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

KyL416 said:


> 246 Velocity is rebranding to MotorTrend on Friday 11/23


DISH haven't changed the EPG name/initials recently, which rebranded to MotorTrend today.


----------



## zippyfrog

GoLongAndChopChop881 said:


> DISH haven't changed the EPG name/initials recently, which rebranded to MotorTrend today.


This doesn't surprise me. Dish does take some time to update channels that get rebranded. When Comcast Sportsnet Chicago was rebranded as NBC Sports Chicago, it took Dish over 2 weeks to update.


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

zippyfrog said:


> This doesn't surprise me. Dish does take some time to update channels that get rebranded. When Comcast Sportsnet Chicago was rebranded as NBC Sports Chicago, it took Dish over 2 weeks to update.


DISH was suggested to do the updates every Wednesday at maybe around 2:15pm or 3:20pm Central.


----------



## James Long

DISH follows their own schedule. Most changes happen on Wednesday, but they can occur at any time. Watch the skies!


----------



## Jim5506

Hey! Everybody's off for Thanksgiving!


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

Holiday Music in 2018.

Channel 74 - Ultra Hip Holiday (mapped from 974)
Channel 75 - Holiday Instrumentals (mapped from 927)
Channel 76 - Country Holiday (mapped from 951)
Channel 77 - A Very Jazzy Holiday (mapped from 967)
Channel 78 - Classical Holiday (mapped from 972)
Channel 79 - Soulful Holiday (mapped from 939)
Channel 80 - Viva La Navidad (mapped from 819)
Channel 88 - Hallmark Channel Radio (mapped from 6070)
Channel 97 - Holiday Pop (mapped from 949)
Channel 98 - Traditional Holidays (mapped from 947)

I decided to create my favorites list on the guide to remove the same channel numbers that had mappings (Holiday Music, shopping channels) and Pacific time-shifted feeds.


----------



## kc1ih

77 is now Radio Hanukkah


----------



## rich67

any chance One America News coming to dish.. It is on dt


----------



## mwdxer

If the channel gets enough requests and if Dish can get a good deal with the channel. According to one of Dish's techs, there are a whole list of channels they look at.


----------



## KyL416

rich67 said:


> It is on dt


The only reason why it and its sister station AWE were added to DirecTV is because of a lawsuit settlement involving AT&T's U-Verse carriage. Basically their U-Verse contract called for expanded access over time, but then AT&T started pushing new customers towards DirecTV instead of U-Verse, which didn't carry their channels, so they sued.


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

kc1ih said:


> 77 is now Radio Hanukkah


This was from Sirius XM, not DISH.

Two more to listen.
Channel 74 - Ultra Hip Holiday (mapped from 974)
Channel 75 - Holiday Instrumentals (mapped from 927)
Channel 76 - Country Holiday (mapped from 951)
Channel 77 - A Very Jazzy Holiday (mapped from 967)
Channel 78 - Classical Holiday (mapped from 972)
Channel 79 - Soulful Holiday (mapped from 939)
Channel 80 - Viva La Navidad (mapped from 819)
Channel 88 - Hallmark Channel Radio (mapped from 6070)
*Channel 89 - Holiday Soul (mapped from 6049)
Channel 90 - Country Christmas (mapped from 6058)*
Channel 97 - Holiday Pop (mapped from 949)
Channel 98 - Traditional Holidays (mapped from 947)


----------



## mwdxer

Since Dish now has totally dropped the Univision local channels (eg 16 Portland, 51 Seattle), I guess Univision is gone for good. I figured if there was a chance to make a deal, the channel would still be lit up. This may be our future now.


----------



## david91722

HBO has been removed from the lineup as well.


----------



## Willh

mwdxer said:


> Since Dish now has totally dropped the Univision local channels (eg 16 Portland, 51 Seattle), I guess Univision is gone for good. I figured if there was a chance to make a deal, the channel would still be lit up. This may be our future now.


it will return sooner or later, but at this point, all that has to be done is settle some lawsuits out of court to reach a new agreement

Sent from my RCT6873W42M using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long

david91722 said:


> HBO has been removed from the lineup as well.


The dispute continues. DISH still has their "HBO has removed their channels" and "Cinemax has removed their channels" channels (301 and 311).

As for Univision, it appears that the dispute channels are gone and the "cable" channels (270-271-272-273) replaced by other Spanish language content. There is always a chance that the Univision channels will return (along with the local channels under the same national contract) but it certainly seems less imminent when there are no "dispute" channels active.


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

We have few occurrences on HSN.

Channel 84/222 was now hidden and no longer in preview mode.
Channel 74/287 was a new home for HSN and an HD feed launched.
Oh yeah. On Channel 974 CD 24 (Ultra Hip Holiday), the map on 74 got removed.


----------



## dennispap

BOUNCE is now on channel 359.


----------



## BobCulp

84 & 222 now open from HSN

262 (Sky Angel One) & 264 (Kids & Teens Television) > Sky Angel owner is out of business.


----------



## BobCulp

289 Comet TV COMET TV Sci-fi Network -


----------



## mwdxer

Great to see this channel on Dish. I have had it OTA, but no EPG, so it was hard to DVR a program. Thanks Dish.


----------



## BobCulp

73 & 9646 QVC-3 replaced Beauty. The Guide says QVS-3, but the announcers and screen logo between shows will say QVC-2. (QVC-3 is shown on left side bottom of screen). 

According to DISH Guide 
QVC at 71 & 137
QVC-2 at 255
QVC-3 at 73


----------



## KyL416

The rebrand happened back on April 1st, with Beauty iQ relaunching as a web only channel a few weeks later. The announcers say "QVC2" on air because QVC3 is made up of encore programming from QVC and QVC2


----------



## James Long

Here is a new one ... PI channel AlmaVision has moved from channel 9413 to channel 886. Channel 886 is for Hopper/Joey only and is one of the new streamed channels (Internet connection required). DISH has moved a lot of international channels to streaming - but this is a public interest (PI) channel.


----------



## BobCulp

I just got the hopper 3 installed (Tuesday). so from now on I will use hopper channel numbers.

300 coming soon - On Demand Channel , features direct access to thousands of free movies & shows.


----------



## Michael P

BobCulp said:


> I just got the hopper 3 installed (Tuesday). so from now on I will use hopper channel numbers.
> 
> *300 coming soon - On Demand Channel , features direct access to thousands of free movies & shows*.


I take it HBO is gone for good


----------



## James Long

Michael P said:


> I take it HBO is gone for good


That is a reasonable conclusion. DISH advertising HBO NOW for Game of Thrones was another solid hint that HBO will not be back.


----------



## mwdxer

Michael P said:


> I take it HBO is gone for good


I would never say "For Good", as who knows? AT&T could sell HBO. the new owner might be more reasonable. You never know. But i don't think HBO would be coming back for a long time, if it does.


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

DISH recently changed the Latino channel lineup. 
CBBIS 848 -> 822
MLMDS 868 -> 831
CNNES 859 -> 849
*BEINE* 873 -> 860
HITN 843 -> 880
V-ME 846 -> 881
VDRLA 867 -> 890
TR3S 872 -> 891
VMARI 819 -> 892
MJITO 820 -> 893
LMUSC 821 -> 894

For the customers who still had the ViP receivers, the NHL Center Ice channels got relocated from 573-587 to 5328-5395.

FOX Sports Prime Ticket is relocating from 411 to 421 while the FOX RSNs got blacked out.

Univision Deportes is now TUDN, and relocated from 869 to 856 and 397.


----------



## BobCulp

84 , 219 AAC or N (American Auction Channel / Network) is no longer available on DISH

*America's Auction Network*
American Auction Network-Live Shopping, Live Cattle Auctions, Informerical

DISH Channel: *219*
DIRECTV Channel: *N/A*

*America's Auction Network* is available in the following packages:


DISH: America's Top 120™
DISH: America's Top 200™
DISH: America's Top 250™
©2005-2019 DIRECT-vs-DISH.com


----------



## BobCulp

ACCN is now on at 402.


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

At this time, other channels from the Latino section changed its numbers.


Code:


CBBIS 848 -> 822
MLMDS 868 -> 831
HISTE 850 -> 843
NGMDO 861 -> 844
DSFAM 853 -> 846
MLNIO 858 -> 848
CNNES 859 -> 849
F360  870 -> 853 (Hopper/Joey/Wally STBs only)
BEINE 873 -> 860
BEIN  871 -> 861
HITN  843 -> 880
V-ME  846 -> 881
VDRLA 867 -> 890
TR3S  872 -> 891
VMARI 819 -> 892
MJITO 820 -> 893
LMUSC 821 -> 894


----------



## BobCulp

Ch 212 The Blaze has stopped broadcasting on all cable and satellite providers.

Glenn Beck's The Blaze to End on Linear TV (Exclusive)


----------



## BobCulp

244 Fusion is No longer available on DISH.

199 DISH scape now has wild west scenery for January.


----------



## APB101

BobCulp said:


> 244 Fusion is No longer available on DISH.


I am subscribed to AT&T's DirecTV.

Fusion, on DirecTV's ch. 342, will be eliminated on January 23, 2020.

Comcast has not carried Fusion.

AT&T will eliminate Fusion.

Now, Dish no longer carries Fusion.

I haven't looked at other prominent providers of linear cable-television programming; but, I am sensing that Fusion is on the way out.


----------



## satcrazy

BobCulp said:


> 244 Fusion is No longer available on DISH.
> 
> 199 DISH scape now has wild west scenery for January.


Not real sad about fusion, BUT

How about "DISH" putting on some "REAL" channels, [ the kind that actually have entertainment value, even old movies circa 80's or 90's would be better than this] NOT scenery that is fake as fake news. [ ch199] The fire logs were bad enough, but good programming is getting few and far between.
Sad to say DISH has really seriously slipped in it's offerings for the price. Does anyone know if sportstime Ohio will be back? Yet another channel gone, right???


----------



## mwdxer

satcrazy said:


> Not real sad about fusion, BUT
> 
> How about "DISH" putting on some "REAL" channels, [ the kind that actually have entertainment value, even old movies circa 80's or 90's would be better than this] NOT scenery that is fake as fake news. [ ch199] The fire logs were bad enough, but good programming is getting few and far between.
> Sad to say DISH has really seriously slipped in it's offerings for the price. Does anyone know if sportstime Ohio will be back? Yet another channel gone, right???


More diginets like Antenna TV, Decades, Heroes & Icon's, Start TV, Circle TV, RTV, THIS, Movies. They are cheap to add and the old shows are popular.


----------



## BobCulp

Netflix has moved from 370 to 302.


----------



## BobCulp

219 Americas Voice


----------



## BobCulp

Here is an updated list in free preview mode...ENJOY.

Below is a list of all channels currently available in free preview. Please check *mydish.com/freepreview* for updates to this list:
*Channels Currently in Free Preview
Channel Dates Ch. #
Bloomberg 3/19 - 4/19 203
CNBC 3/20 - 4/20 208
CNN 3/19 - 4/17 200
Destination America 2/27 - 3/31 194
Dog TV 3/20 - 4/21 285
Euro News 3/20 - 4/22 212
Flix 3/19 - 4/3 333
FOX News 3/19 - 4/17 205
France 24 English 3/20 - 4/22 222
GSN 3/16 - 4/21 116
Hallmark Channel 3/16 - 5/13 185
Hallmark Drama 3/16 - 5/13 186
Hallmark Movies and Mysteries 3/16 - 5/13 187
MSNBC *3/20 - 4/20 209
*Outdoor Channel 3/19 - 5/6 396
Oxygen 2/27 - 3/31 127
Showtime 3/19 - 4/3 318-324
Sony Movie Channel 3/16 - 4/16 386

Sportsman Channel (395 and dates was not printed here in DISH email.)*


----------



## mwdxer

Euro News and France24 should be in AT250.


----------



## James Long

mwdxer said:


> Euro News and France24 should be in AT250.


That would be nice (along with BBC World News). But the channels are not in AT250.

It looks like the news channels have been put in to preview for one month to cover COVID-19. It is good to see some international channels included in the previews.


----------



## mwdxer

James Long said:


> That would be nice (along with BBC World News). But the channels are not in AT250.
> 
> It looks like the news channels have been put in to preview for one month to cover COVID-19. It is good to see some international channels included in the previews.


Funny France 24 is totally free in streaming, easy for Dish to add in AT250. Euro News is also available streaming in one form or another for free.


----------



## James Long

mwdxer said:


> Funny France 24 is totally free in streaming, easy for Dish to add in AT250. Euro News is also available streaming in one form or another for free.


Being offered free via another method does not mean that DISH can retransmit their signals free via their service. See OTA TV.

It is good to see the channels available during the pandemic.


----------



## mwdxer

James Long said:


> Being offered free via another method does not mean that DISH can retransmit their signals free via their service. See OTA TV.
> 
> It is good to see the channels available during the pandemic.


That is interesting as France 24 is free with streaming, free with my FTA Big Dish system, and in many markets free OTA. Yet, Dish could not add that channel into AT250 without a lot of issues? I think they already carry it in an international news package as BBC World is too. That is interesting. I feel all of the licensing needs to get on the same page no matter what the delivery system is. But like you, I am glad Dish has added the channels. They are needed.


----------



## satcrazy

EURO NEWS BIG improvement over "Burning logs".

However it's constant flickering makes it UNWATCHABLE [ 2 different receivers, three different tv's]
If you have a seizure disorder, stay away.

Anyone else with flicker?

WHY can't the 250 package have at the very LEAST more NEWS channels? For the price, It absolutely should.
Like I said on other posts, Dish Continues to offer LESS for MORE. 
SHAME


----------



## jsk

I wa just going to post about Euronews flickering. I’m seeing it too so it must be on Dish’s end. I didn’t think it was my receiver because no other channels are having problems. It looks like a good news service, if they can resolve the flickering.


----------



## satcrazy

jsk said:


> I wa just going to post about Euronews flickering. I'm seeing it too so it must be on Dish's end. I didn't think it was my receiver because no other channels are having problems. It looks like a good news service, if they can resolve the flickering.


I see you are also on the east arc.

wonder if that's the issue?


----------



## BobCulp

DISH Headlines Channel (according to Dish guide) 207 and 151.

EVINE that was on 234 is now SHOPHQ and 228 now You TV . You TV still on 275.

ME TV on both 247 -HD and 49 -SD

BUY TV 84


----------



## BobCulp

290 Streaming channels
290-35 Stadium


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

ESNE is available for streaming on Ch 887, while it's on the 61.5 slot on Ch 885.


----------



## BobCulp

154 NFL has removed the NFL Network.
155 NFL Red Zone also went dark.

LOS ANGELES - *NFL Network* and *NFL* RedZone went dark on DISH *Network* and Sling TV Thursday night as both sides try to reach a new distribution agreement. ... The *NFL* is still deep into the offseason with preseason games not scheduled to begin for another two months.Jun 19, 2020


----------



## BobCulp

252 Justice TV has been rebranded to "True Crime Network"

240 Justice Central is still Justice Central and is not effected with Justice TV.


----------



## BobCulp

296 VOD On Demand subscriptions (1 channel)
296-33 Grokker 
Special note about 296. The guide will not let you see it. You have to subscribe first. Now when I go to 292 and the next channel will jump to 299. Then I checked channel one VOD and Grokker is not listed, so I assume 296 and 1 could be different.


----------



## James Long

Current Subchannels of 296 "On Demand Library"
296-01	ACORN
296-03	AMC+
296-08	CINF
296-09	COCNA
296-10	CDYN
296-12	TCNP
296-15	CSTM
296-19	DOCU
296-21	DOVE
296-22	MDOX
296-25	ECHB	
296-33	GROK
296-37	HLMN
296-39	HERE
296-41	HIYA
296-43	HOPS
296-46	IFCUN
296-52	KARTN	
296-56	LMTN
296-59	MGSL
296-62	MANM
296-69	OTVF
296-78	SHDDR	
296-79	SUNDN
296-83	UMC
296-86	UPFF	
296-92	WAGS
296-93	WETV+

Channel 1 (and Channel 500) are individual movies that are pre-downloaded on to the customer's hard drive (ready to play).


----------



## BobCulp

293 H&I Heroes and Icons


----------



## mwdxer

BobCulp said:


> 293 H&I Heroes and Icons


Nice!


----------



## BobCulp

291 Start TV Start TV |


----------



## satcrazy

What is "decades" tv?


----------



## BobCulp

253 Cozi TV


----------



## mwdxer

satcrazy said:


> What is "decades" tv?


Decades TV is another Classic TV diginet. We used to have it in the Portland market, but it was dropped. A very popular channel with Baby Boomers. They run a lot of older classic TV shows like The Donna Reed Show, My Little Margie, I Married Joan, etc. You can check out their website. We are hoping Dish adds the channel. I am so happy that Dish is adding a lot of diginets. Something Direct TV does not have.


----------



## BobCulp

294 Free Preview 12/7 - 12/14 AMC+ You can watch this and other channels ON DEMAND 300 , subscription needed, there are also several free stuff there.
AMC+ is also at 296-03


----------



## zeebre12

BobCulp said:


> 294 Free Preview 12/7 - 12/14 AMC+ You can watch this and other channels ON DEMAND 300 , subscription needed, there are also several free stuff there.
> AMC+ is also at 296-03


Is AMC+ satellite delivered on Dish or a streaming channel?


----------



## James Long

zeebre12 said:


> Is AMC+ satellite delivered on Dish or a streaming channel?


Currently satellite delivered. That may or may not change.


----------



## BobCulp

360 BNC Black News Channel Black News Channel - Truth Illuminated


----------



## BobCulp

239 News Nation is now the name and will expand to more news hours during the rest of 2021. WGN America will change its name to NewsNation, moving to compete with CNN, Fox, MSNBC


----------



## BobCulp

191 Zee Ent. announced they removed Z Living.


----------



## mwdxer

BobCulp said:


> 191 Zee Ent. announced they removed Z Living.


Interesting, I checked the free streaming app for Z Living. Now a person has to sign in to get it. It is still free I am told, but neither my computer or chromebook will allow me to sign in stating it is a unsafe site. So the only way to get it through a couple apps that already has the channel. Weird.


----------



## James Long

Channel 259 INSP is now in HD!


----------



## sparky27

James Long said:


> Currently satellite delivered. That may or may not change.


Isn't AMC+ an On Demand thing? I didn't know it was possible for them to deliver that type of service through the satellite. The On Demand Rentals are recorded overnight from satellite right? Do you know how AMC+ works being satellite delivered? Did I misunderstand what satellite delivered means?


----------



## James Long

Apparently there is a linear HD channel attached to AMC+ ... it is still uplinked and available to subscribers.


----------



## BobCulp

283 Newsy is no longer available on all cable and satellite providers. Newsy is available as a streaming service.


----------



## BobCulp

316 LEARN how to access to HBO MAX on DISH.


----------



## James Long

BobCulp said:


> 316 LEARN how to access to HBO MAX on DISH.


Not to mention 307-309 Cinemax and 310-315 HBO ... in HD for subscribers only.


----------



## BobCulp

88, 222 , 274 - Shop LC is currently unavailable. DISH is working owner of this channel to restore their content.


----------



## BobCulp

165 GAC FAMILY What TV Channel Is GAC Family Available On? | Heavy.com

Not sure if the Great American Country Channel is going away, but here is another link about the launch of GAC <New Channels> 'Great American Country' Launches New Television Networks


----------



## mwdxer

BobCulp said:


> 165 GAC FAMILY What TV Channel Is GAC Family Available On? | Heavy.com
> 
> Not sure if the Great American Country Channel is going away, but here is another link about the launch of GAC <New Channels> 'Great American Country' Launches New Television Networks


I think GAC streams. So these other GAC channels should show up on a stream, even if Dish doesn't pick them up.


----------



## James Long

"The Great American Country channel, acquired from Discovery for $90 million, is becoming GAC Family, effective Sept. 27.
Ride TV, a privately held channel focused on equestrian sports, was also acquired by GAC Media. It will become GAC Living."

DISH made the name changes to GAC and RIDE on the 28th.


----------



## mwdxer

James Long said:


> "The Great American Country channel, acquired from Discovery for $90 million, is becoming GAC Family, effective Sept. 27.
> Ride TV, a privately held channel focused on equestrian sports, was also acquired by GAC Media. It will become GAC Living."
> 
> DISH made the name changes to GAC and RIDE on the 28th.


Thanks for the update. You do a great job. Much appreciated. I wondering what other programming changes on GAC or Ride will be forthcoming?


----------



## BobCulp

412-04 Sad news for Rocky Mountain viewers.. DISH has dumped the AT&T Sports Net Rocky Mountain. With Altitude gone for a long time, we have NO local sports networks to see the Denver Nuggets basketball , avalanche hockey and Rockies baseball games.


----------



## Willh

BobCulp said:


> 412-04 Sad news for Rocky Mountain viewers.. DISH has dumped the AT&T Sports Net Rocky Mountain. With Altitude gone for a long time, we have NO local sports networks to see the Denver Nuggets basketball , avalanche hockey and Rockies baseball games.


Dish has been in the process of being the first provider to say no more RSNs so pretty much, it's DirecTV, Cable or a live stream provider to watch your RSNs. they are right in that the RSN model is broken as the owners of the RSNs choose greed over sports fans seeing sports for free on local TV, the RSNs pretty much forced sports teams local coverage off of the local TV stations and on to the RSNs.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## mwdxer

Sports channels have been getting so expensive in the past several years and they keep going up. If things keep going, the Sports channels will only be in specialized packages as they are in Canada and other countries. But so many programmers in the US demand the provider carry them, if they want their general entertainment channels.


----------



## BobCulp

Fox Movie Channel 387 is the SD feed and 384 is FXM- HD feed. They have their own schedule, as they are seperate channels.

Is FX and FXM the same?
FX Movie Channel (FXM) is an American pay television channel owned by FX Networks, LLC, a subsidiary of the Walt Disney Television division of The Walt Disney Company. It is *the sister channel of FX and FXX*. ... Since 2012, FXM has separated its film content into two distinct blocks.


----------



## James Long

Not home to check ... is there a logo on FMC? One suggestion was it was "Family Movie Classics".
FMC - Family Movie Classics


----------



## mwdxer

James Long said:


> Not home to check ... is there a logo on FMC? One suggestion was it was "Family Movie Classics".
> FMC - Family Movie Classics


I have checked several things. There is a channel called Family Movie Channel, and it streams on the Roku. I have not found a guide online for either Family Movie channel or Family Movie Classics though. The pq is not great, at least on the current movie they are running called "Tulsa". I do notice the channel is commercial.


----------



## dishrich

Family Entertainment Television Launches Family Movie Classics Channel on Dish


----------



## zeebre12

BobCulp said:


> Fox Movie Channel 387 is the SD feed and 384 is FXM- HD feed. They have their own schedule, as they are seperate channels.
> 
> Is FX and FXM the same?
> FX Movie Channel (FXM) is an American pay television channel owned by FX Networks, LLC, a subsidiary of the Walt Disney Television division of The Walt Disney Company. It is *the sister channel of FX and FXX*. ... Since 2012, FXM has separated its film content into two distinct blocks.


Family Movie Classics has launched on channel 387 on Dish today. What do you mean 'Fox Movie Channel 387 is the SD feed and 384 is FXM- HD feed. They have their own schedule, as they are seperate channels'?


----------



## mwdxer

Interesting channel. Looks like mostly public domain movies. Checked and most seem to be on You Tube. The pq varies a lot too.


----------



## DJ Lon

Well it doesn't seem to be in the Flex Pack.


----------



## mwdxer

Being older and on a fixed income, I got another 2 year contract with Dish. So not bad. One reason I stay with AT250, is most new regular channels like FMC end up in AT250. Several of my friends have smaller packs and do not get all of the new channels, including all of the diginets.


----------



## DJ Lon

mwdxer said:


> Being older and on a fixed income, I got another 2 year contract with Dish. So not bad. One reason I stay with AT250, is most new regular channels like FMC end up in AT250. Several of my friends have smaller packs and do not get all of the new channels, including all of the diginets.


I'm a senior and on a fixed income too but costs have simply gone out of control. All I have is a Hopper 3, a wireless Joey and the Flex Pack and my monthly bill is $73. Thank god for my OTA adapter because I can at least get my locals and diginets for free except for PBS which I have to watch through the PBS app since it transmits on VHF 8 and I'm signal blocked by 2-story condos.

If I may ask what's your monthly cost for your 2-year AT 250 deal?


----------



## mwdxer

DJ Lon said:


> I'm a senior and on a fixed income too but costs have simply gone out of control. All I have is a Hopper 3, a wireless Joey and the Flex Pack and my monthly bill is $73. Thank god for my OTA adapter because I can at least get my locals and diginets for free except for PBS which I have to watch through the PBS app since it transmits on VHF 8 and I'm signal blocked by 2-story condos.
> 
> If I may ask what's your monthly cost for your 2-year AT 250 deal?


I have had AT250/Super Stations/Movie Pack for many years now. The Super Station pack hasn't been available in years. I have been Grandfathered in and the cost is $7. Not sure what AT250 alone is now, but it is over $100. I pay for all three $110.99 a month. I like AT250 as they have most everything in it. I looked at the Flex Pack and other packs. I would lose too many channels it I dropped down. The Starz/Encore pack is worth it alone, plus TMC, going from AT200 to AT250/ I have been with Dish for 22 years (1999). Before that I had my big dish from 1985-to just recently. It is still there, but one of the wires apparently broke or was chewed through. I figured it isn't worth the trouble, as most diginets are either OTA, on Dish, or stream. I have liked Dish since I bought it in 1999. I have one simple vip211k with the built in OTA tunerand the outboard HDD for the DVR function. I do not pay for anything except programming. The old vip211k doesn't have streaming, but I have the Fire Cube that gives me Dish Anywhere for no extra cost. At least for me, Dish is still a good deal, even though prices have gone up a lot through the years. Hard to believe in 1999 I was paying like $20 a month for AT60. How things have changed. Dish also have me a one time discount on losing my Tegna stations.


----------



## BobCulp

zeebre12 said:


> Family Movie Classics has launched on channel 387 on Dish today. What do you mean 'Fox Movie Channel 387 is the SD feed and 384 is FXM- HD feed. They have their own schedule, as they are seperate channels'?


A few days ago, the guide only showed 387 FMC sd with DISH in the Logo spot. Based on assumption , I remembered Fox Movie Channel , then today after seeing James Long reply Family Movie Classics , I checked the guide, and 387 now has a logo. Now just for *curiosity* reasons, I want to know more about Fox Movies, and here is what I found.: 
What happened Fox movie?
"); display: inline-block; height: 24px; width: 24px; margin-top: -1px; transform: rotateZ(-180deg);">

After 27 years of broadcasting, on April 27, 2021, Disney announced that Fox Movies *would be closing down on October 1, 2021* at exactly 1:00 am (UTC+08:00)/12:00am (UTC+07:00), after which the channel space created by BBC World Service Television in 1991, folded and ceased to exist.

I enjoy FETV and hope that Family Movies Classics will be successful
-----------------------
In another matter fore channel changes / updates, I noticed that the guide has posted a schedule for 352 True Crimes Network. The guide did this about 4 days or so, the channel is not yet turned back ON. I keep an eye on this daily to see if True Crimes does indeed turn back ON.


----------



## James Long

Per Wikipedia 
"Movies from Fox channel in the US was renamed to Fox Movie Channel on March 1, 2000 until September 2013 when the channel changed its name back to FXM."
Fox Movies (TV channel) - Wikipedia
FX Movie Channel - Wikipedia

FYI: True Crimes was 252 (and yes, it appears EPG is present but not the correct programming).


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

A few changes on the SiriusXM lineup for today

*50s on 5 *rebranded to _*50s Gold*_
*60s on 6 *rebranded to _*60s Gold
Holiday Traditions *_replaces _*40s Junction *_for the Holiday season



Code:


Channel 99 (Hopper)
Channels 60xx (standard)

 2 - SiriusXM Hits 1
 4 - Pitbull's Globalization
 5 - 50s Gold
 6 - 60s Gold
 7 - '70s on 7
 8 - '80s on 8
 9 - '90s on 9
10 - Pop2K
14 - The Coffee House
15 - The Pulse
16 - The Blend
19 - Elvis Radio
20 - E Street Radio
21 - Underground Garage
22 - Pearl Jam Radio
23 - Grateful Dead Channel
24 - Radio Margaritaville
25 - Classic Rewind
26 - Classic Vinyl
27 - Deep Tracks
28 - The Spectrum
29 - Jam On
30 - The Loft
32 - The Bridge
33 - 1st Wave
34 - Lithium
35 - SiriusXMU
36 - Alt Nation
37 - Octane
38 - Ozzy's Boneyard
39 - Hair Nation
40 - Liquid Metal
41 - Faction Punk
42 - The Joint
43 - LL COOL J's Rock the Bells Radio
44 - Hip-Hop Nation
45 - Shade 45
46 - The Heat
47 - SiriusXM FLY
48 - Heart & Soul
49 - Soul Town
50 - The Groove
51 - BPM
52 - Diplo's Revolution
53 - SiriusXM Chill
54 - Studio 54 Radio
55 - Utopia
56 - The Highway
57 - Y2Kountry
58 - Prime Country
59 - Willie's Roadhouse
60 - Outlaw Country
62 - Bluegrass Junction
63 - The Message
64 - Kirk Franklin's Praise
65 - enLighten
66 - Watercolors
67 - Real Jazz
68 - Spa
69 - Escape
70 - SiriusXM Love
71 - Siriusly Sinatra
72 - On Broadway
73 - Holiday Traditions
74 - BB King's Blueville
75 - Met Opera Radio
76 - Symphony Hall
91 - Viva
94 - Águila
95 - Caliente
96 - Caricia


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

As of August 16, 2021, the DISH CD (channels 950 thru 981) lineup is a bit confusing.
Uplink Activity » 8/16/21 at 4:48pm ET (v29) - 9 changes seen

CD1 950: Decades (a duplicate of AUD9 931)
Uses Mono audio
Replaces Shine

CD7 956: Expressions (a duplicate of AUD3 925)
Uses Mono audio
Replaces Cashmere

CD9 958: Hitline (a duplicate of AUD1 923)
Uses Mono audio
Replaces Strobe

CD17 966: Concrete Beats (a duplicate of CD14 963)
Replaces Frequency

CD25 974: Jazz Traditions (a duplicate of CD18 967)
Replaces Swing Kings

_Now there were 26 Mood Media channels + BYU Radio that were in stereo._


----------



## BobCulp

218 onscreen lower right corner has Folk TV and will change to Binge TV . The guide has FOLK as the Logo name and Binge between 218 and SD. Did a google search with no luck in finding an explanation on this.


----------



## NYDutch

BobCulp said:


> 218 onscreen lower right corner has Folk TV and will change to Binge TV . The guide has FOLK as the Logo name and Binge between 218 and SD. Did a google search with no luck in finding an explanation on this.


It doesn't explain anything, but the Folk Channel's Facebook page also shows both names...

Log into Facebook


----------



## James Long

NYDutch said:


> It doesn't explain anything, but the Folk Channel's Facebook page also shows both names...


Yep ... a rebrand from myfolk.tv to ibinge.tv


----------



## NYDutch

James Long said:


> Yep ... a rebrand from myfolk.tv to ibinge.tv


That was my impression, that a rebranding was underway. I didn't find an announcement of the change though.


----------



## Jim5506

Maybe thery will run serially every episode of some old show until we all are really tired of it.


----------



## BobCulp

It is official. As of last Friday, Binge TV is on 218.

Get ready for Christmas Music. HOLLY with 3 channels is up on 98 , one channel on 962 and 927.


----------



## mwdxer

Jim5506 said:


> Maybe thery will run serially every episode of some old show until we all are really tired of it.


 They do run multiple episodes of shows. Decades has a Binge Weekend. They offer sometimes all episodes of a how that runs 2-3 seasons. A weekend ago they ran Hardcastle & McCormick. A rare show to see.


----------



## zeebre12

BobCulp said:


> It is official. As of last Friday, Binge TV is on 218.
> 
> Get ready for Christmas Music. HOLLY with 3 channels is up on 98 , one channel on 962 and 927.


Does this just play Christmas music or Christmas videos?


----------



## James Long

zeebre12 said:


> Does this just play Christmas music or Christmas videos?


The "98" channels are music (along with 927 and 962).

Check the low 300s for the video channels (Yule Log and Santa's Workshop).


----------



## BobCulp

100 dish has Holiday free previews and more.
Here is some holiday music
Holly now has 8 channels to select from on 98.
98-01 Traditional Holidays (962)
98-02 Country Holiday (951)
98-03 Holiday Traditions
98-05 Classical holidays (972)
98-06 Modern Holidays (954) 
98-07 Holiday Instrumentals (927)
98-08 Ultra Hip Holiday (967) (974)
98-10 Soulful Holidays (939)

204 dish has XMAS Holiday APP (also can be seen at 306)
305 Santa's Workshop
304 Classic Yule Log
303 Modern Yule Log


----------



## BreadDawg

Sorry if this has been asked, but what happened to Smithsonian Channel?


----------



## scooper

Channel 367 Smithsonian is still there. Is it possible it was on free preview for you ?


----------



## BobCulp

268 Impact has moved to channel 264.
267 CTN has moved to channel 262.


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

Dog TV (Ch 285) is in free preview for now


----------



## BobCulp

BobCulp said:


> 88, 222 , 274 - Shop LC is currently unavailable. DISH is working owner of this channel to restore their content.


Shop LC is back on the air.


----------



## BobCulp

111 - On January 5, Magnolia Network will make its cable debut, with the existing *DIY Network rebranded* as Magnolia Network.


----------



## BobCulp

Gallery has moved from 198 to 305,


----------



## BobCulp

252 True Crimes has been under a dispute with DISH for a very long time was removed from the guide last week. Today, Law & Crime is now broadcasting on 252. Law & Crime is similar to the original Court TV, 

258 TBNI TBN-Inspire has a name change from Hillsong Channel on New Years Day 2022.


----------



## Michael P

GoLongAndChopChop881 said:


> A few changes on the SiriusXM lineup for today
> 
> *50s on 5 *rebranded to _*50s Gold*_
> *60s on 6 *rebranded to _*60s Gold
> Holiday Traditions *_replaces _*40s Junction *_for the Holiday season
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Channel 99 (Hopper)
> Channels 60xx (standard)
> 
> 2 - SiriusXM Hits 1
> 4 - Pitbull's Globalization
> 5 - 50s Gold
> 6 - 60s Gold
> 7 - '70s on 7
> 8 - '80s on 8
> 9 - '90s on 9
> 10 - Pop2K
> 14 - The Coffee House
> 15 - The Pulse
> 16 - The Blend
> 19 - Elvis Radio
> 20 - E Street Radio
> 21 - Underground Garage
> 22 - Pearl Jam Radio
> 23 - Grateful Dead Channel
> 24 - Radio Margaritaville
> 25 - Classic Rewind
> 26 - Classic Vinyl
> 27 - Deep Tracks
> 28 - The Spectrum
> 29 - Jam On
> 30 - The Loft
> 32 - The Bridge
> 33 - 1st Wave
> 34 - Lithium
> 35 - SiriusXMU
> 36 - Alt Nation
> 37 - Octane
> 38 - Ozzy's Boneyard
> 39 - Hair Nation
> 40 - Liquid Metal
> 41 - Faction Punk
> 42 - The Joint
> 43 - LL COOL J's Rock the Bells Radio
> 44 - Hip-Hop Nation
> 45 - Shade 45
> 46 - The Heat
> 47 - SiriusXM FLY
> 48 - Heart & Soul
> 49 - Soul Town
> 50 - The Groove
> 51 - BPM
> 52 - Diplo's Revolution
> 53 - SiriusXM Chill
> 54 - Studio 54 Radio
> 55 - Utopia
> 56 - The Highway
> 57 - Y2Kountry
> 58 - Prime Country
> 59 - Willie's Roadhouse
> 60 - Outlaw Country
> 62 - Bluegrass Junction
> 63 - The Message
> 64 - Kirk Franklin's Praise
> 65 - enLighten
> 66 - Watercolors
> 67 - Real Jazz
> 68 - Spa
> 69 - Escape
> 70 - SiriusXM Love
> 71 - Siriusly Sinatra
> 72 - On Broadway
> 73 - Holiday Traditions
> 74 - BB King's Blueville
> 75 - Met Opera Radio
> 76 - Symphony Hall
> 91 - Viva
> 94 - Águila
> 95 - Caliente
> 96 - Caricia


The rebranding of 50's on 5 and 60's on 6 were due to their being moved off of ch 5 & 6 on SXM radios to higher channel numbers (72 & 73 IIRC).


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

Michael P said:


> The rebranding of 50's on 5 and 60's on 6 were due to their being moved off of ch 5 & 6 on SXM radios to higher channel numbers (72 & 73 IIRC).


Yet I still wish if they'll add 10s Spot (11), PopRocks (12), U2 X (32), Sound 42 (42), Garth (55), and others while they're on all radios and on the SXM app, because I would complain about why the SXM on DISH lineup is somehow outdated.

Well... you know. Not enough bandwidth while using the traditional Sirius system, or something.

Internet-only channels like Jam On 309, The Loft, Faction Punk, The Joint, Utopia, SXM Love, Met Opera Radio, Viva, Águila, and Caricia were not on the traditional Sirius satellites.


----------



## psanrules

Here is a chart of international channels (previously available at the 118 satellite) that moved to streaming-only last month (or in one case, was replaced by a different streaming channel). Some of these changes occurred after the uplink report system went down, so I thought it would be a good idea to post them here:


Channel NameCall SignSD/HDChannelCollapsibleCustomer Talking PointsTV AsiaTVASASD700-You can continue to watch TV Asia in HD via an Internet connected Hopper receiver, and get Aapka.PTC Punjabi GoldPTCPGSD9976748-4You can continue to watch PTC Punjabi Gold in HD via an Internet connected Hopper receiver, and get PTC Music in HD (depending on the services you subscribe to) plus over 15 Desi Bonus channels.TV Globo InternacionalGLOBOSD9800602-2You can continue to watch TV Globo Internacional in HD via an Internet connected Hopper.SBT Internacional AmericaSBTSD9802602-4You can continue to watch SBT Internacional America in HD via an Internet connected Hopper receiver, and get Premiere channels, Record TV Americas, Baby TV Portuguese in HD (depending on the services you subscribe to).Sony Entertainment TelevisionSETSD695-You can continue to watch Sony Entertainment Television (SET) in HD via an Internet connected Hopper receiver, and get Aapka Colors, TV Asia, SAB, SET Max in HD (depending on the services you subscribe to) plus over 15 Desi Bonus channels.SET MaxSETMXSD704-You can continue to watch SET Max in HD via an Internet connected Hopper receiver, and get Aapka Colors, TV Asia, SAB, SET in HD (depending on the services you subscribe to) plus over 15 Desi Bonus channels.TVP PoloniaTVPPLSD9896611-20You can continue to watch TVP Polonia in HD via an Internet connected Hopper receiver, and get Itvn Extra, Polsat News,TVN24, and Eurochannel in HD (depending on the services you subscribe to).Jaya PlusJAYA+SD760-You can continue to watch Jaya MAX via an Internet connected Hopper receiver, and get over 15 Desi Bonus channels.Jaya MaxJMAXSD759-You can continue to watch Jaya MAX via an Internet connected Hopper receiver, and get over 15 Desi Bonus channels.Sky Link Television 2SLNK2SD9956626-8Effective April 27, 2022, Sky Link Television 2 will be available on Ch. 626-09. A Hopper or Wally system connected to the internet is required to view the channel.SUN MusicSUNMSD761-Effective April 27, 2022, Sun Music will be available on Ch. 775-40. You can continue to watch Sun Music via an Internet connected Hopper receiver, and get over 15 Desi Bonus channels (depending on the services you subscribe to).SanskarSNSKRSD721-Effective April 27, 2022, Sanskar will be available on Ch. 732-09. You can continue to watch Sanskar via an Internet connected Hopper receiver, and get over 15 Desi Bonus channels (depending on the services you subscribe to).Baby TV MandarinBTVMSD9940614-22Effective April 27, 2022, Baby TV Mandarin will be available on Ch. 614-50. A Hopper or Wally system connected to the internet is required to view the channel.Baby TV PolishBBTVPSD9888611-6Effective April 27, 2022, Baby TV Polish will be available on Ch. 611-07. You can continue to watch Baby TV Polish via an Internet connected Hopper receiver, and gain access to HD channels like iTVN Extra, Polsat News, TVN 24 and Adventure TV.MBCMBCSD640-You can continue to watch MBC in HD via an Internet connected Hopper receiver, and get Al Arabiya in HD (depending on the services you subscribe to) plus over 50 Arabic Bonus channels.

ART Music on Ch. 628-2 will no longer be able on DISH.



Channel NameCall SignSD/HDChannelMapdownCollapsibleMelody HitsMLDYHHD26812-628-3


----------



## psanrules

Channel 800 (SD and HD): Republic Wireless by DISH advertising channel


----------



## psanrules

I just noticed: with my Locals Only package, I am now getting 20 streaming Vix TV (Spanish-language) channels on collapsible channel 870:

870-01 LIMAX
870-10 CCLUB
870-11 CINER
870-25 NC247
870-26 AQUIA
870-27 CRONI
870-28 N+MED
870-30 NVROM
870-31 NVORO
870-32 NVFAM
870-33 VILNO
870-34 TRIUN
870-35 GALAN
870-47 ANGEL
870-65 ROSAG
870-66 COMOD
870-76 LUCHE
870-77 VECIN
870-85 COCTV
870-90 ALEBR

Previously, there were five Prende TV streaming Spanish-language channels in this range. I guess this service was rebranded, and 15 new channels were added.


----------



## psanrules

Channel 909: links to the Refer A Friend app


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> I just noticed: with my Locals Only package, I am now getting 20 streaming Vix TV (Spanish-language) channels on collapsible channel 870:


Vix TV is now up to 27 channels. The seven new channels are:

870-12 CINOR
870-13 MOOVI
870-36 RCTV
870-37 AMIGA
870-38 LAS3M
870-67 LAPRO
870-78 JAJA


----------



## unclebob757

49 (SD) and 247 (HD) METV......DISH contract with METV has expired.


----------



## Chihuahua

unclebob757 said:


> 49 (SD) and 247 (HD) METV......DISH contract with METV has expired.


Ouch!


----------



## psanrules

unclebob757 said:


> 49 (SD) and 247 (HD) METV......DISH contract with METV has expired.


Dispute apparently over? People are reporting seeing MeTV programming and guide info again, and the DishPromise message about the dispute is gone. MeTV is hidden from non-subscribers, and I don't subscribe to the channel, so I can't verify for myself.


----------



## winter60

Is MeTV in HD? It shows up on my system on Ch. 247 in SD.


----------



## NYDutch

_

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528919626675101698_


----------



## psanrules

winter60 said:


> *Is MeTV in HD?* It shows up on my system on Ch. 247 in SD.


Nope, SD-only according to James's site: Channels 1-999 on DISH Network (Unofficial Listing)

247​METVMeTV














HR110ｰ​21​














HR72.7ｰ​7​248​GACLGAC Living














H119ｰ​17​














H72.7ｰ​7​​GACLHD Mapdown - GAC Living9683​














HR129ｰ​28​














HR61.5ｰ​15​(HD Channel Map)
(No HD Mapdown listing for 247, like there is for HD channels such as 248.)


----------



## mwdxer

I have been watching METV In SD for a long time. Living in an area with the local METV station they carry is only in SD, even though the station in question does broadcast OTA locally in HD. The feed they give Dish is only in SD apparently. Other METV affiliates that were broadcasting the METV signal in HD OTA, many now are in SD as there is no room with "Stacking". We recently got the Weigel translator out here that has the rest of their stations, and H&I is in 720p. Everything else is in 480. Even in 480, those old shows look better than they did years ago, as the TV sets were not all that good.


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> Vix TV is now up to 27 channels. The seven new channels are:


Vix TV is now up to *34* channels. The seven new channels are:

870-39 GRAND
870-40 MCHTA
870-41 MCHTU
870-55 REBEL
870-68 40Y20
870-69 SELEC
870-79 RISAS


----------



## psanrules

The new Kids' Binge-A-Palooza app is now available on channels 148, 306, and 822.


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> Vix TV is now up to 34 channels.


Vix TV is now up to *41* channels. Here are this week's changes / additions:

LIMAX has moved from 870-01 to 870-02

870-42 RITMO
870-43 PONOC
870-44 C406
870-45 AMORE
870-46 CUCEA
870-48 GABSO
870-81 HERON


----------



## kucharsk

mwdxer said:


> I have been watching METV In SD for a long time. Living in an area with the local METV station they carry is only in SD, even though the station in question does broadcast OTA locally in HD.


Here in Denver the MeTV affiliate is in HD.


----------



## mwdxer

kucharsk said:


> Here in Denver the MeTV affiliate is in HD.


KATU 2.2 Portland was in 720p, but with the stacking they had to drop it to 480i.


----------



## BobCulp

134 , 244 , ? SHOPHQ >The owner of this station has taken away this channel.


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> Vix TV is now up to 41 channels.


Vix TV is now up to *47* channels. Here are the six new channels:

870-14 FUAKA
870-49 SEBAN
870-50 TERES
870-52 JULAV
870-53 MIGOB
870-54 SORTI


----------



## mwdxer

psanrules said:


> Vix TV is now up to *47* channels. Here are the six new channels:
> 
> 870-14 FUAKA
> 870-49 SEBAN
> 870-50 TERES
> 870-52 JULAV
> 870-53 MIGOB
> 870-54 SORTI


I notice the app is free on Roku. Even though my High School Spanish is not great, it is an excellent free app for Spanish speaker. I am happy to see more International programming is now available.


----------



## psanrules

mwdxer said:


> I notice the app is free on Roku.


Yes, if I remember correctly, the Roku Vix TV app has hundreds of channels. Dish has been adding these at a rate of around seven channels per week. So, this could take awhile to add all of them.


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> Yes, if I remember correctly, the Roku Vix TV app has hundreds of channels. Dish has been adding these at a rate of around seven channels per week. So, this could take awhile to add all of them.


Vix TV is now up to 54 channels. Here are the seven new additions:

870-51 DIDNO
870-56 HQEDN
870-57 LAUSU
870-58 PODRO
870-80 NOLGU
870-82 UFADD
870-86 VIXE


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> LIMAX has moved from 870-01 to 870-02





psanrules said:


> Vix TV is now up to 54 channels.


We now know why LIMAX was moved down to 870-02. Vix TV is now up to *55* channels. ZONAT was added on 870-01 today.


----------



## Rafael

psanrules said:


> Nope, SD-only according to James's site: Channels 1-999 on DISH Network (Unofficial Listing)
> 
> 247​METVMeTV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HR110ｰ​21​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HR72.7ｰ​7​248​GACLGAC Living
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H119ｰ​17​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H72.7ｰ​7​​GACLHD Mapdown - GAC Living9683​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HR129ｰ​28​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HR61.5ｰ​15​(HD Channel Map)
> (No HD Mapdown listing for 247, like there is for HD channels such as 248.)


Do you have any idea why James's site isn't updating since April 22? It's a great way of knowing what changes are, specially channel mapping....

Kind Regards.


----------



## psanrules

Rafael said:


> Do you have any idea why James's site isn't updating since April 22? It's a great way of knowing what changes are, specially channel mapping....
> 
> Kind Regards.


All I know is what James posted on his main site page (and in the final post of the last monthly uplink thread):

*"The Uplink Activity capture system is currently down.
No restoration date is known.*
_ 

Posted on April 22, 2022 at 6:00 am." _

However, going to one of his other pages on that site, and scrolling all the way down to the bottom reveals that the last update was actually on 5/6/2022:




__





DISH Network Channels by Transponder (Unofficial Listing)






uplink.jameslong.name




_"Created 5/6/2022 2:55 AM" _
(as one example)

I have no idea what the reason is for the discrepancy in the dates, or whether each individual page will ever be updated again.

I would suggest that as long as we do not have any more uplink reports, perhaps this thread should be made a sticky instead of the April 2022 uplink thread. I have been using this thread ever since then to report any changes I happen to see in the guide, in an effort to replace that service. Again, this is only a suggestion. I am not telling James how to run this site.


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> Yes, if I remember correctly, the Roku Vix TV app has hundreds of channels. Dish has been adding these at a rate of around seven channels per week. So, this could take awhile to add all of them.


Dish has been slowly adding these each week (except for last week) on Wednesdays. With more than 100 free streaming channels available in the Vix TV app, I had been wondering how Dish was going to cram them all into one collapsible channel. Today we have an answer.

Dish just added a new category, Vix+, on collapsible channel 871. There are 16 channels labeled VIX1 through VIX16, on corresponding channels from 871-01 through 871-16. These appear to be alternate channels for TUDN futbol (soccer) coverage, according to the slate I saw on most of these channels before they switched over to actual programming.


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> The new Kids' Binge-A-Palooza app is now available on channels 148, 306, and 822.


The Kids' Binge-A-Palooza app is gone. This app lasted longer than the associated free preview from last month. I am assuming that was because Dish is advertising an offer for Kids Pack for free for one month. That offer appears in the banner at the bottom of the on-screen guide.



psanrules said:


> Dish just added a new category, Vix+, on collapsible channel 871. There are 16 channels labeled VIX1 through VIX16, on corresponding channels from 871-01 through 871-16. These appear to be alternate channels for TUDN futbol (soccer) coverage, according to the slate I saw on most of these channels before they switched over to actual programming.


Sometime last week, channel 871 (Vix+) disappeared. I am not sure if these channels had been added by mistake, or if they only show up in the guide whenever there are actually games scheduled on them.


----------



## psanrules

BobCulp said:


> 360 BNC Black News Channel Black News Channel - Truth Illuminated


360 is now GRIO.


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> Channel 800 (SD and HD): Republic Wireless by DISH advertising channel


Channel 800 (SD and HD) is now gone, and has been replaced by the following Republic Wireless By Dish advertising channels:

89 Republic Wireless By Dish (what used to be on channel 800)
90 " " - Verizon
91 " " - AT&T
92 " " - T-Mobile
93 " " - Other

All of these channels are in both SD and HD.


----------



## BobCulp

psanrules said:


> 360 is now GRIO.


360 is (sd) The GRIO and 361 (stream) of the Grio. Bounce is only on 359, so Bounce Stream and Black news channel are gone. Here is The Grio schedule... GrioTV Schedule - Check What's On - TheGRIO-TV | Allen Media Broadcasting, LLC


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> Vix TV is now up to 55 channels.


Vix TV is now up to *56* channels...

870-83 LAPAR

...was added today.


----------



## BobCulp

385 MGM is no longer available on all providers.


----------



## mwdxer

I checked and unless the info has not updated, there are several services that claim to still have MGM.I have none of those, so I don't know. I cannot find any mention of MGM going away though. Does anyone have any link?


----------



## psanrules

After a quick Google search, I found several references to MGM HD shutting down in several other countries throughout the late 2010's. Comcast Xfinity and Verizon FiOS removed MGM HD after that, but neither of those removals was particularly recent, either.

Perhaps someone at Dish didn't do their research properly when they posted that notice on channel 385. (I assume that's where the notice is. I don't subscribe to that channel, so it is Hidden from my guide.) Either that, or Dish was simply the first provider to have their MGM HD contract expire this close to when the channel is supposed to shut down. So, Dish felt that it wasn't worth renewing the contract for so short of a period of time. In that case, MGM HD will remain on other providers until either those contracts expire, or the channel finally shuts down for good.


----------



## dishrich

MGM IS still very much up on DirecTV. When I checked the online DISH EPG, MGM & ch 385 are completely gone; you also get this when you query the MGM ch on DISH:





MyDISH







my.dish.com





A question re: Outside TV on ch 390 - according to this post, Outside TV was supposed to shut down completely today:





Upcoming Channel Changes | GCI


Find out which channels are being added or removed from the TV lineup, getting a new name, or moving to a different package.




www.gci.com




While I can see it's still in the guide, can anyone with a sub to it check & see if they are still broadcasting actual programming?


----------



## mwdxer

I think I only watched a few movies on MGM HD as they had ads. But it was in the Movie pack. #385 says the channel was dropped by all providers. Apparently at least at this time, that is not the total truth. Some providers still have it. Some streaming services offer MGM as an add on too.


----------



## James Long

The slate on channel 385 says:
"MGM WILL BE STOPPING OPERATIONS ACROSS ALL TV PROVIDERS"
"AS A RESULT OF MGM'S DECISION, THIS CHANNEL HAS BEEN REMOVED FROM DISH."
The same info is in the EPG description.

390 Outside is transmitting "actual programming".


----------



## psanrules

dishrich said:


> A question re: Outside TV on ch 390 - according to this post, Outside TV was supposed to shut down completely today:
> https://www.gci.com/tv/upcoming-channel-changes  While I can see it's still in the guide, can anyone with a sub to it check & see if they are still broadcasting actual programming?


I'm not sure if their linear channel is shutting down, but Dish does have an upcoming free preview scheduled for their On Demand subscription service, Outside TV Features, from 9/15 through 9/21. (This would show up in the guide on collapsible channel 296 in the Hopper interface. An internet connection would also be required.) So, at least their content will remain available on Dish in some form, for at least that long.


----------



## BobCulp

James Long said:


> The slate on channel 385 says:
> "MGM WILL BE STOPPING OPERATIONS ACROSS ALL TV PROVIDERS"
> "AS A RESULT OF MGM'S DECISION, THIS CHANNEL HAS BEEN REMOVED FROM DISH."
> The same info is in the EPG description.
> 
> 390 Outside is transmitting "actual programming".


Thanks to the deal, you'll soon get more titles with your Amazon Prime Video subscription. *Amazon has finally grabbed Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer (MGM)*, with the deal managing to dodge a blockade by the Federal Trade Commission (FTC).Mar 21, 2022 

Is MGM content on Amazon Prime?


Amazon and MGM announced that *MGM has joined Prime Video and Amazon Studios*.Mar 17, 2022


----------



## Nate.O'Brien

Sony Pictures TV-owned Game Show Network is no longer available to watch on DISH. both of them couldn't reach a new carriage agreement. I found this out in an article from Deadline.com Game Show Network Goes Dark On Dish Amid Carriage Dispute dish did tweet about the contract expiring


----------



## mwdxer

That seems very odd as GSN has a streaming version of it for free, I get on the Fire Stick. I have not compared the two, but it is there.


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

TVG has been rebranded to FanDuel TV on Ch 399.

And TVG2 has been rebranded to FanDuel Racing on Ch 398.

No channel logos and initials had been changed on my Hopper yet. Hopefully till next Wednesday around 2pm CT.


----------



## BobCulp

Buzzer (sd) can be seen at 115 and 245. No explamation yet, but this could be happening until GSN 116 dispute becomes resolved , or if Buzzer plans to move to 115. In the past 115 is used for special events, so I doubt that Buzzer will stay at 245 and not move to 115, just a guess.


----------



## psanrules

GoLongAndChopChop881 said:


> TVG has been rebranded to FanDuel TV on Ch 399.
> 
> And TVG2 has been rebranded to FanDuel Racing on Ch 398.
> 
> No channel logos and initials had been changed on my Hopper yet. Hopefully till next Wednesday around 2pm CT.


Thursday, and still no change.


----------



## James Long

In the past DISH has put replacement content on removed channels. Putting Buzzr next to GSN serves a similar purpose. "Sorry that GSN is not available ... here is another channel that may interest you."


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

psanrules said:


> Thursday, and still no change.


And today, still no change


----------



## psanrules

Two new channels I noticed today:

9635 WFSP - Wells Fargo Espanol
9640 WELLS - Wells Fargo

According to the outdated James Long channel list, these channels were previously on the 121 satellite:

 Channels 1000-9999 on DISH Network (Unofficial Listing) 



9635WFSPBusiness TV (WFSP)
















121ｰ219640WELLSBusiness TV (Wells Fargo)
















121ｰ21


----------



## dishrich

GSN is back:


https://www.nexttv.com/news/game-show-network-makes-deal-to-return-to-dish-network


----------



## zeebre12

psanrules said:


> Two new channels I noticed today:
> 
> 9635 WFSP - Wells Fargo Espanol
> 9640 WELLS - Wells Fargo
> 
> According to the outdated James Long channel list, these channels were previously on the 121 satellite:
> 
> Channels 1000-9999 on DISH Network (Unofficial Listing)
> 
> 
> 
> 9635WFSPBusiness TV (WFSP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 121ｰ219640WELLSBusiness TV (Wells Fargo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 121ｰ21


What do they show or are they proper channels?


----------



## James Long

zeebre12 said:


> What do they show or are they proper channels?


They are internal business channels used by Wells Fargo. Usual content would be training videos and other educational content. They are not available to the general public.


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> Two new channels I noticed today:
> 
> 9635 WFSP - Wells Fargo Espanol
> 9640 WELLS - Wells Fargo





zeebre12 said:


> What do they show or are they proper channels?


As of today, both Wells Fargo channels are now gone. When I had them in the guide, they would always give a "Channel Unavailable" message whenever I tried to tune to them.


----------



## psanrules

dishrich said:


> GSN is back:
> 
> 
> https://www.nexttv.com/news/game-show-network-makes-deal-to-return-to-dish-network


GSN dispute resolved, but now a new Dish dispute has begun. All Disney-owned channels are gone!

There was some indication that Dish was preparing for this with an uplink on Wednesday (9/28/2022). At that time, the OTA guide info for the ABC affiliate in Chicago was accidentally replaced with the guide info for BUYTV (infomercial channel 84). OTA guides were also messed up for some other Disney-owned ABC affiliates in other markets. Uplinking separate guide data streams for the OTA versions of local channels is one way that Dish prepares for disputes. That way (assuming the guide data is correct on the replacement stream, which in this case it was not) the OTA version will still have the correct guide info after the satellite-delivered version gets pulled.


----------



## James Long

ABC/Disney/ESPN Channel Dispute 2022 [Resolved]


Affected channels: ESPN ESPN2 ESPNU ESPN News ESPN Deportes Disney Channel Disney Jr. Disney XD Freeform Baby TV FX FXX FXM National Geographic Nat Geo Wild Nat Geo Mundo ACC Network SEC Network Longhorn Network Local ABC Channels (selected markets) ABC stations impacted by Disney’s blackout...




www.dbstalk.com


----------



## BobCulp

Channel 111 Magnolia Network took over Discovery's DIY Network on *January 5th, 2022*. So, if your current cable or satellite plan includes the DIY Network, then you're good to go!Feb 22, 2022

Channel 115 Screen now says BUZZR on CH 245 Your favorite classic game shows await.

Ch 116 Game Show is back on.

Update CH 134 and 244 were removed in guide. DISH and SHOP HQ were in very long dispute.


----------



## dishrich

This doesn't look good for Pac-12's status...on a couple levels:
*Pac-12 Network Sues Dish for Withholding Carriage Fees*


https://www.nexttv.com/news/pac-12-network-sues-dish-for-withholding-carriage-fees


----------



## psanrules

dishrich said:


> This doesn't look good for Pac-12's status...on a couple levels:


I guess that explains why there was no free preview of Pac-12 this year. In years past, they would announce a free preview around the same time as the NFL RedZone free preview, to celebrate the start of football season.


----------



## renbutler

What happened to BBC America? I have been watching Star Trek TNG the past few weeks, and now today the Hopper tells me I'm not subscribed. I have AT120+.


----------



## Mister Coke

You need the AT200. The free preview is over.


----------



## renbutler

Mister Coke said:


> You need the AT200. The free preview is over.


Holy crap, I didn't know it was a free preview. It seems like I've had the channel for weeks now.

I never get any sort of notification of free previews. It seems like I have to seek them out, or just stumble onto them.


----------



## dishrich

renbutler said:


> I never get any sort of notification of free previews. It seems like I have to seek them out, or just stumble onto them.








MyDISH







my.dish.com




Also when you turn your hopper off, the free previews usually pop-up on at least one of the standby screensavers...


----------



## psanrules

dishrich said:


> MyDISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my.dish.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also when you turn your hopper off, the free previews usually pop-up on at least one of the standby screensavers...


Unfortunately, neither that screensaver nor the link above always offer a complete or accurate list. For example, for the BBC America free preview, the link shows that preview as both ending on 9/30 (in the "Channels that were recently available in free preview" section) and being extended until 10/14 (in the "Available for Select Dates" section).

I think what happened in this case was, just as last month's scheduled free previews were about to end, the Disney dispute started. So, Dish extended the BBC America free preview (without announcing the extension at first) while also authorizing several other channels as free preview "replacement" channels for the missing Disney channels. Those additional channels remain available in free preview, while also still remaining unlisted on the free preview webpage.

I try to keep an up-to-date list of the free previews in my MPEG-2 thread. However, I have only been checking once per week, so both the end of the BBC America free preview, and the start of the current Sundance free preview to replace it, escaped my notice. I will be updating the color-coding in that list to reflect these changes.



renbutler said:


> Holy crap, I didn't know it was a free preview. It seems like I've had the channel for weeks now.
> 
> I never get any sort of notification of free previews. It seems like I have to seek them out, or just stumble onto them.


Would there be any interest in a dedicated Free Previews thread in this forum, instead of the way I have been doing it? I tried starting a Free Previews thread last year, but that didn't go over very well, and that thread was completely deleted.


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> Those additional channels remain available in free preview, while also still remaining unlisted on the free preview webpage.


Upon further checking, the unannounced free preview of Sony (channel 386) also ended.


----------



## kucharsk

mwdxer said:


> That seems very odd as GSN has a streaming version of it for free, I get on the Fire Stick. I have not compared the two, but it is there.


Just like OTA TV which is free for OTA viewers but DISH has to pay television stations huge amounts of money to *re*transmit.


----------



## Jim5506

Most free previews last 2-4 weeks.


----------



## scooper

There is a channel in the low 100's that tell what are this month's free previews.


----------



## psanrules

scooper said:


> There is a channel in the low 100's that tell what are this month's free previews.


Channel 103 (the SD version, not the Hopper Insider HD channel)

SD 103 (PREVW) often does not list all of the free preview channels, not even all of the ones that are actually listed on Dish's free previews webpage. For example, right now, channel 103 does not list the Sundance preview that started in the middle of this month. Here is the current list from channel 103 (including some previews that have already expired):

Vice
Hallmark Channel
Travel Channel
NBA League Pass (ended 10/24)
NHL Center Ice (ended 10/15)
Discovery Familia

In addition to the ones listed above and on the website, there are currently still several unlisted previews of channels that were used as replacement channels during the short-lived Disney blackout. These previews include:

HDNet Movies
Boomerang
Discovery Family (channel 179, not to be confused with the Spanish-language Familia listed above)
Smithsonian

For a more complete list of free channels on Dish (the ones that still have SD feeds on Western Arc anyway) see my list in the first post of this thread: MPEG-2 to MPEG-4 transition on Western Arc
...and look for the channels that are color-coded in *blue*.



psanrules said:


> Would there be any interest in a dedicated Free Previews thread in this forum, instead of the way I have been doing it?


Again I'll ask: Should I start a separate thread here, to make the list of previews easier to find? I'll do so if I can get a guarantee that my Free Previews thread will be made sticky.

I expect the next wave of free preview channels to begin on 10/31, plus possibly some holiday music channels starting on 11/1. So, I'll need to know by November 1st if it is okay for me to start a thread listing the November free previews.


----------



## mwdxer

kucharsk said:


> Just like OTA TV which is free for OTA viewers but DISH has to pay television stations huge amounts of money to *re*transmit.


But why should they? Years ago there were no re-transmission fees. Just a way for the TV stations to make money.


----------



## OneMarcilV

mwdxer said:


> But why should they? Years ago there were no re-transmission fees. Just a way for the TV stations to make money.


Just a way for the stations to grab more monies. Only out for themselves.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> In addition to the ones listed above and on the website, there are currently still several unlisted previews of channels that were used as replacement channels during the short-lived Disney blackout. These previews include:
> 
> HDNet Movies
> Boomerang
> Discovery Family (channel 179...)
> Smithsonian


These previews have now all ended.



psanrules said:


> I expect the next wave of free preview channels to begin on 10/31...


New free previews for November started this morning:

165 GFAM
187 HMM
188 UP
241 PARAM
248 GLIV


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> ... plus possibly some holiday music channels starting on 11/1.


No free preview of the holiday music channels. (There wasn't a free preview last year, either. I don't know why Dish stopped doing that.) However, I will still update my MPEG-2 list (linked in post number 547 above) to put the name of each holiday music channel next to each channel number, as those channels launch throughout the holiday season. All other audio channels will remain listed by their EPG abbreviation only. This will make it easy to see at a glance which channels have switched to their holiday music formats.


----------



## psanrules

BobCulp said:


> 134 , 244 , ? SHOPHQ >The owner of this station has taken away this channel.


I was going through the guide in Dish Anywhere earlier today, and I noticed that channel 134 SHPHQ showed up. The dispute message was still in the guide at that time. Now, on my Dish receiver, I notice that channel 134 SHPHQ is back, with full guide info. Still no channel 244 for me, though.

Other changes today:

Yule Log channels were added, channels 303 and 304.
HBO and Cinemax free preview began this morning.


----------



## psanrules

In the Hopper guide, there is a Holiday App on channels 097-00, 204, and 306.

According to the Holiday App, the Holiday Music channels will be:

098-01 CD13 - Traditional Holidays
098-02 CD2 - Country Holiday
098-05 CD23 - Classical Holidays
098-06 CD5 - Modern Holiday
098-07 AUD05 - Holiday Instrumentals
098-08 CD18 - Ultra Hip Holiday
098-10 AUD16 - Soulful Holidays
098-11 VMARI - Viva La Navidad

I checked the regular 3-digit channel numbers for the above channels, and the only one that shows Holiday music listed in the guide so far is CD13, Traditional Holidays, channel 962.

Also, I am a little late reporting this, but there are also FIFA World Cup App channels on 159 and 866 (en Espanol).


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> In the Hopper guide, there is a Holiday App on channels 097-00, 204, and 306.
> 
> According to the Holiday App, the Holiday Music channels will be:
> 
> 098-01 CD13 - Traditional Holidays
> 098-02 CD2 - Country Holiday
> 098-05 CD23 - Classical Holidays
> 098-06 CD5 - Modern Holiday
> 098-07 AUD05 - Holiday Instrumentals
> 098-08 CD18 - Ultra Hip Holiday
> 098-10 AUD16 - Soulful Holidays
> 098-11 VMARI - Viva La Navidad
> 
> I checked the regular 3-digit channel numbers for the above channels, and the only one that shows Holiday music listed in the guide so far is CD13, Traditional Holidays, channel 962.


Most of the above still don't show Holiday music in the guide yet, but channel 6073 SXM73 has switched over to Holiday Traditions (099-73 on Hopper-interface receivers).


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> 098-01 CD13 - Traditional Holidays
> 098-02 CD2 - Country Holiday
> 098-05 CD23 - Classical Holidays
> 098-06 CD5 - Modern Holiday
> 098-07 AUD05 - Holiday Instrumentals
> 098-08 CD18 - Ultra Hip Holiday
> 098-10 AUD16 - Soulful Holidays
> 098-11 VMARI - Viva La Navidad


Holiday music launched today. I updated my MPEG-2 list, which shows these channels on their regular 3-digit and 4-digit channel numbers for older receivers.


----------



## psanrules

I updated the MPEG-2 list, to show the new free previews for December. The new previews are:

110 Food
179 Discovery Family
186 Hallmark Drama


----------



## psanrules

Some slight changes in this afternoon's uplink, as the PPV Event Pre-Order channels are now numbered, instead of having them all simply labeled "ORDER." Channel 473 is now ORDR2. Channel 817 is now ORDR3. I updated the MPEG-2 list accordingly.


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> Other changes today:
> ...
> HBO and Cinemax free preview began this morning.





psanrules said:


> The new previews are: ...


I forgot to mention that the HBO and Cinemax preview also ended today.


----------



## psanrules

GoLongAndChopChop881 said:


> TVG has been rebranded to FanDuel TV on Ch 399.
> 
> And TVG2 has been rebranded to FanDuel Racing on Ch 398.
> 
> No channel logos and initials had been changed on my Hopper yet. Hopefully till next Wednesday around 2pm CT.


Better late than never. As of today, channel 398 is now FDR, and channel 399 is FDTV.

More holiday music channels added today, this time from SiriusXM:

6049 Holiday Soul (099-49)
6063 Christmas Spirit (099-63)


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> According to the Holiday App, the Holiday Music channels will be:
> 
> 098-01 CD13 - Traditional Holidays
> 098-02 CD2 - Country Holiday
> 098-05 CD23 - Classical Holidays
> 098-06 CD5 - Modern Holiday
> 098-07 AUD05 - Holiday Instrumentals
> 098-08 CD18 - Ultra Hip Holiday
> 098-10 AUD16 - Soulful Holidays
> 098-11 VMARI - Viva La Navidad





psanrules said:


> ...channel 6073 SXM73 has switched over to Holiday Traditions (099-73 on Hopper-interface receivers).





psanrules said:


> More holiday music channels added today, this time from SiriusXM:
> 
> 6049 Holiday Soul (099-49)
> 6063 Christmas Spirit (099-63)


Collapsible channel 98 (Holiday music range) map-down channels for SiriusXM:

098-03 Holiday Traditions
098-09 Holiday Soul
098-13 Christmas Spirit


----------



## dishrich

MeTV is gone:





MyDISH







my.dish.com





*MeTV *

We are currently working to renew our contract with MeTV and bring this channel back as quickly as possible.

*What's happening and why? *

In order to deliver the programming you love on DISH, we partner with numerous content owners, and from time to time these deals need to be renewed.
We were not able to come to a mutual renewal agreement with MeTV, and without a contract in place we are required to remove this channel from our service.
DISH and MeTV have been working together on renewing our contract for some time now, and several months ago we were happy to come to a handshake agreement with them. But unfortunately, MeTV backpedaled and made the decision to not honor the deal that they previously agreed upon.


----------



## mwdxer

Even disputes with diginets.... I am glad I have a Weigel LPTV station here.


----------



## scooper

I can get MeTV OTA, on the ABC affiliate here. But's so convient to just tune to 247 for it....


----------



## mwdxer

scooper said:


> I can get MeTV OTA, on the ABC affiliate here. But's so convient to just tune to 247 for it....


With my old vip211k, the OTA tuner has everything there along with the Dish channel guides, so anything OTA easy.


----------



## harsh

mwdxer said:


> With my old vip211k, the OTA tuner has everything there along with the Dish channel guides, so anything OTA easy.


Those are two relatively confining restrictions.

That one has access to a ViP211k
That one has sufficient signal to get an OTA feed.


----------



## mwdxer

harsh said:


> Those are two relatively confining restrictions.
> 
> That one has access to a ViP211k
> That one has sufficient signal to get an OTA feed.


Reconditioned and used vip211k receivers are still available.


----------



## harsh

mwdxer said:


> Reconditioned and used vip211k receivers are still available.


The question isn't availability. The question is whether you can use one (i.e. you already have a Hopper 3 so you can't add a ViP211K) and why would you want to use a ViP211K instead of something else.

That's just a whole lot of hoops to jump through for a questionable win in terms of desirable programming. Speaking only for myself, I can't remember the last time I watched anything from a diginet. I have access to 55 different channels on my OTA DVR but I typically record on only four of them. OTA isn't always the best approach for collecting content.


----------



## James Long

The vip211k is not the only DISH receiver that can receive OTA.

Please don't trash another thread. Lets get back to the topic of THIS thread which is DISH channel line up changes.


----------



## psanrules

James Long said:


> Lets get back to the topic of THIS thread which is DISH channel line up changes.


Free preview of HBO and Cinemax. Now through December 31.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## psanrules

Two more Holiday music channels added to my MPEG-2 list:

6014 Acoustic Christmas
6076 Holiday Pops

See the MPEG-2 thread for a more complete list. Hopper-interface receivers: use channel 099-xx (xx is the last two digits of each SiriusXM channel number, such as 099-14 and 099-76 for the examples above) or look for these channels on their Holiday channel numbers on collapsible channel 98.


----------



## psanrules

Most non-SiriusXM Holiday music channels have ended their Holiday formats. Traditional Holidays and Viva La Navidad remain, in addition to the five SiriusXM channels with Holiday music. I have updated the MPEG-2 list accordingly.


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> Two more Holiday music channels added to my MPEG-2 list:
> 
> 6014 Acoustic Christmas
> 6076 Holiday Pops


Holiday music has ended on the above channels. Holiday Soul, Christmas Spirit, and Holiday Traditions remain, in addition to the Dish CD channels in the previous post.


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> Holiday music has ended on the above channels. Holiday Soul, Christmas Spirit, and Holiday Traditions remain, in addition to the Dish CD channels in the previous post.


Holiday music has ended on the remaining SiriusXM channels. Viva La Navidad and Traditional Holidays remain in the Dish CD range.


----------



## BobCulp

Channel 296

Once subscribed, DISH customers can find Carnegie Hall+ in the following ways: Once subscribed, *navigate to Channel 296 in the guide.* *Use the voice remote to search for “Carnegie Hall Plus.”* *Go to the On Demand Menu, select “Browse by Channel,” and look for Carnegie Hall+*.


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> Also, I am a little late reporting this, but there are also FIFA World Cup App channels on 159 and 866 (en Espanol).


As expected, those app channels were removed from the guide shortly after the World Cup ended. The app itself remained available through the Apps Menu until it was finally removed in today's uplink.


----------



## psanrules

I updated the list in the MPEG-2 thread, to show January's free previews. The new previews are:

188 UP
192 ID
193 SCI


----------



## psanrules

Azteca channels 825 and 862 have been removed and replaced by INFO channels, as Azteca apparently no longer broadcasts in the United States. Message in the guide on the INFO channels:

_"Azteca ha dejado de operar

A partir del 31/12/22, Azteca dejara de transmitir en todos los proveedores de television en Estados Unidos."_


----------



## psanrules

I just checked LocalBTV, and our local Azteca affiliates are still there. The above must only affect cable and satellite providers, apparently.


----------



## satcrazy

dishrich said:


> MeTV is gone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyDISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my.dish.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MeTV *
> 
> We are currently working to renew our contract with MeTV and bring this channel back as quickly as possible.
> 
> *What's happening and why? *
> 
> In order to deliver the programming you love on DISH, we partner with numerous content owners, and from time to time these deals need to be renewed.
> We were not able to come to a mutual renewal agreement with MeTV, and without a contract in place we are required to remove this channel from our service.
> DISH and MeTV have been working together on renewing our contract for some time now, and several months ago we were happy to come to a handshake agreement with them. But unfortunately, MeTV backpedaled and made the decision to not honor the deal that they previously agreed upon.


MeTV backpedaled and made the decision to not honor the deal that they previously agreed upon.

Well, it seems DISH is equally capable of back peddling and withdrawing a deal they previously agreed upon. I know this for a fact as DISH did it to me. After over 12 years as a excellent customer, I will start to examine my options.
I KEPT MY AGREEMENT with DISH, but DISH DID NOT KEEP THEIRS. BAD business practices are seriously frowned upon in my state. I may find out just how seriously. 

Disappointment is a understatement.


----------



## James Long

satcrazy said:


> MeTV backpedaled and made the decision to not honor the deal that they previously agreed upon.
> 
> Well, it seems DISH is equally capable of back peddling and withdrawing a deal they previously agreed upon. I know this for a fact as DISH did it to me. After over 12 years as a excellent customer, I will start to examine my options.
> I KEPT MY AGREEMENT with DISH, but DISH DID NOT KEEP THEIRS. BAD business practices are seriously frowned upon in my state. I may find out just how seriously.
> 
> Disappointment is a understatement.


Better to discuss in your own thread since whatever issue you have with DISH isn't channel carriage (and if it is based on delivery of a specific channel to you then you misread your customer agreement - no channel is guaranteed).


----------



## dishrich

psanrules said:


> I just checked LocalBTV, and our local Azteca affiliates are still there. The above must only affect cable and satellite providers, apparently.


Yes, any local OTA stations that had Azteca America may still be broadcasting (something), but they NO longer have programming from the Azteca America network, as the network itself shut down:








Azteca America will cease operations after 22 years in the US Hispanic


The Azteca America network, owned by HC2 Network, will cease transmissions as of December 31 after having operated for 22 years in the US Hispanic...



www.produ.com




Because of this, any national feeds of AA that were being carried on cable or sat, were completely removed.


----------



## psanrules

dishrich said:


> Yes, any local OTA stations that had Azteca America may still be broadcasting (something), but they NO longer have programming from the Azteca America network, as the network itself shut down:


Yeah, I was going by the guide information in the LocalBTV app, which is still outdated. Now, they are showing whatever network has this logo in the lower-right corner of the screen:








(Vision Latina)


----------



## psanrules

psanrules said:


> In the Hopper guide, there is a Holiday App on channels 097-00, 204, and 306.


Cleanup from the Holidays...

All of the Holiday App channels have been removed from the guide, along with the extra channel for the Gallery App (96) that had been added for last month's free preview.

The Holiday App itself remains available through the Apps Menu. A couple of Holiday music channels also remain.


----------



## psanrules

Unannounced free preview of AMC, channel 131. The MPEG-2 list has been updated to reflect this.


----------



## BobCulp

EPIX Channels will have a new name and new look coming this January.

On 1/15/23, All 4 EPIX Channels will have new names and new logos, but will still be home to your favorite movies and television shows. This change was made by EPIX and will happen across all television providers. Below you will see the 4 EPIX channels and what they will be changing to:






EPIX will become MGM+ (Ch. 380)
EPIX 2 will become MGM+ Hits (Ch. 381)
EPIX Hits will become MGM+ Marquee (Ch. 382)
EPIX Drive-In will become MGM+ Drive-In (Ch. 292)






Don’t worry, you will still be able to watch favorite shows like Billy the Kid, War of the Worlds, and Rogue Heroes, in addition to all the blockbuster movies you are used to. Plus, you will get some exciting new premium-quality scripted series, including Godfather of Harlem premiering, Sunday, January 15th, 2023, on MGM+. Check your channel guide for showtimes. 





Thank you for being a loyal DISH customer.


----------

